#ubuntu-no 2011-08-08
<Trond--> jeg la en snarvei på desktop med ikon. i dag er ikonet borte, og det går heller ikke ann å bruke ikonet igjen.
<Trond--> jeg vet heller ikke hvor original ikonet som først kom med før jeg fant mitt eget er.
<Trond--> det første var et springbrett ikon.
<Trond--> vet ikke om det har noe med ubuntu å gjøre eller wine.
<Trond--> når et spill fryser hvordan kommer jeg meg tilbake til ubuntu uten å måtte ta ut strømmen i pc'en for hver gang?
<brik> alt-tab virker ikke?
<Trond--> nei
<Trond--> jeg satt fast i et loadescreen på 100% og kunne bevege musepekeren
<Trond--> når jeg prøvde alt-tab virket det som om den multitasket til ubuntu for den skiftet ikon bare at skjermen ikke forandret seg
<brik> er vel ctrl + alt + F-key for å få opp terminal, da kan du kill wine fra der
<Trond--> hva skriver jeg?
<brik> http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-9d93db2588a3de850b0d42b1944431ac24534caa
<Trond--> hva er ctrl+alt+f1 og hvordan kommer jeg meg tilbake til ubuntu igjen?
<xt> ctrl-alt-f7 eller ctrl-alt-f8
<xt> du bytter frå grafisk til tekstbasert grensesnitt, med dei tastane
<Trond--> ctrl+alt+f8 var en svart skjerm med blinkende markør
<Trond--> ctrl+alt+f1 var dos lignende
<Trond--> nå gidder jeg ikke reboote maskinen en gang til
<brik> mhm, der du ser den blinkende markøren kan du skrive inn killall wineserver feks
<citoyen> du kan skrive ps x for å se hvilke prosesser som kjører
<citoyen> evt ps x | grep wine
<brik> eller top :p
<Trond--> skal prøve det neste gang wow/wine fryser
<Trond--> Kan jo ikke skrive noe etter ctrl+alt+f8
<citoyen> Trond--: Det betyr bare at det ikke kjører noe på det konsollet
<citoyen> prøv ctrl+alt+f7
<citoyen> hvis den også er blank, gå til konsollet på f1, logg inn og skriv sudo gdm restart
<Trond--> f7 gjør ingenting
<Trond--> skal prøve den sudo greia neste gang
<Trond--> Kan jeg få virus av å kjøre windows programmer i wine?
<Trond--> og annet trøbbel?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det kan variere litt hvilken f-knapp desktopen er på. Hvis du har flere brukere logget inn samtidig, har de hver sin alt+ctrl+f- "vindu".
<Trond--> det er bare jeg som bruker ubuntu
<jo-erlend> poenget er at de er uavhengige av hverandre. Med andre ord, selvom x tryner helt, så kan du hoppe til et annet konsoll og fikse det der.
<Trond--> ser ikke ut som det, men jeg skal prøve sudo kommandoen som citoyen foreslo.
<jo-erlend> altså... Det er ikke noe problem å bytte frem og tilbake mellom et konsoll og et annet. Jeg gjør ofte det for å bytte mellom brukere når jeg tester ting, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> vanligvis skal det være f7, men det kan variere litt av oppsett og hva som kjører.
<Trond--> jeg hadde et dos konsoll men siden jeg er ny vet jeg ikke hva jeg skal skrive. så jeg prøver sudo kommandoen citoyen  ga meg og ser hva som skjer.
<jo-erlend> ikke dos. Dette er Linux.
<Trond--> ikke dos nei men dust konsoll
<jo-erlend> det er vanligvis to prosesser du ønsker å drepe når wine tryner. Det ene er programmet som startet wine og det andre er wineserver. Du vil se begge hvis du kjører ps ax | grep wine. Der ser du prosessid-en og den kan du bruke for å drepe prosessen, kill prosessid. Hvis det ikke funker, så kan du bruke kill -9 prosessid. Det skal ikke være nødvendig å gjøre det som root ettersom du har kjørt programmet selv.
<geirha> Etter min erfaring, dør wineserver av seg selv en liten stund etter du har drept klienten.
<Trond--> er det bare meg eller virker ikke stream? http://eu.battle.net/blizzcon/en/tournaments/eu-regionals/matches/sc2/video-archive
<Trond--> hva er best av wine og crossover? fikk dårlig med fps i wow med wine.
<Malin_> jeg tror crossover benytter seg av wine, men er nok lettere å installere ting via crossover
<Malin_> den setter ting opp så det skal virke osv, slik jeg forstår det i alle flal
<Malin_> *fall
<Trond--> det virker fint med wine
<Trond--> bruker terminal og skriver wine og det jeg vil kjøre
<Trond--> simpelt
<Trond--> hvordan kjører jeg en core i cpu med wine?
<geirha> Du må justere litt på instillingene til wow for å få grei ytelse.
<xt> trudde wow var ferdig eg?!
<Trond--> ja fikk beskjed om det fra support, men også at en core kunne hjelpe istedetfor å kjøre to
<Trond--> xt, jeg skal ikke spille wow, skal bare gjøre noe og så sletter jeg spillet ^^
<xt> så då treng du god FpS?
<geirha> xt: Til og med Anarchy Online lever enda.
<Trond--> nei, men jeg bare lurer på hvorfor det er sånt til neste gang om jeg skulle kjøre noe som krever fps.
<xt> så kvifor spør du ikkje om det ? :)
<xt> så er det lettare for oss å svare
<xt> spørsmål som "hva er best av wine og crossover" er så håplaust å svare presist på
<geirha> Kjørte du med opengl eller directx?
<si-m1> prøv begge og se hvem som virker best
<si-m1> det er alltid en vinner
<Trond--> hæ xt hæ?
<Trond--> er det ikke default etter hardwaret?
<Trond--> tror jeg bare driter totalt i det. spiller ikke lenger noe.
<Trond--> liker bedre å se gode demoer.
<brik> stemmer det Malin_ sa
<brik> crossover installer det du trenger og ordner instillingene, men wine er det gjerne litt mer arbeid
<brik> med*
<brik> men når det er sagt, så fikk jeg bedre resultater med kun wine når jeg installerte DDO
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> den har jo noen prekonfiguerte saker.
<Malin_> lurer på om wine blir like enkelt som å bruke en rein windowsinstallasjon noen gang
<Malin_> når det gjelder wine, er jeg nysgjerrig på hvordan jeg kan få cuda til å virke i wine. :)
<lnostdal> så .. hm ..    ender kanskje opp med noen maskiner som skal "ubuntufiseres",  men så lurer jeg på office-løsning ..   libreoffice vs. openoffice    ??
<xt> er ijkkje libreoffice bree openoffice i ny drakt?
<lnostdal> vet ikke ..    eller det er (var?) visse forskjeller hørte jeg ..    bedre svg-støtte i libreoffice
<geirha> Installer begge, så kan folk velge?
<jo-erlend> xt, foreløpig er det vel kanskje ikke de mest enorme forskjellene, men å si at det bare er i ny drakt, er feil.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, husk å deaktivere Compiz når du bruker wine.
<jo-erlend> det kan bedre ytelsen betraktelig.
<jo-erlend> kan vel kanskje gjøre noe sånt som metacity --replace &; winegreiadi; compiz --replace; Legg det i en fil og ikke kjør den fra terminale ellers avslutter du compiz når du lukker terminalvinduet.
<jo-erlend> dette så ut som et morsomt spill: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/dark-seek-kickstarter-funds/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<Berge> Over halve URLen er spam? (-:
<jo-erlend> jeg så ikke det på forhånd. :)
<jo-erlend> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/dark-seek-kickstarter-funds <-- sånn! :)
<xt> du får plugins som alltid fjerne utm-kjøret frå URL-ar, jo-erlend
<Berge> Til… weechat!
<jo-erlend> :)
<si-m1> UberTeitMeta_source
<si-m1> must be
<xt> UtroligTeitMerking
<jo-erlend> UrchinTeitMerking kanskje? :)
<Trond--> jo-erlend, takk for tipset men jeg gidder rett og slett ikke gjøre masse jobb for å starte et spill i wine
<jo-erlend> nåja. Så veldig mye arbeid er det vel neppe snakk om, men :)
<si-m1> wine spill.exe pleier å funke bra
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> overraskende bra
<jo-erlend> ikke hvis du kjører compiz. Det reduserer ytelsen _betraktelig_.
<geirha> Men sjeldent uten fixme-meldinger :)
<Trond--> Finnes det god norsk take-away??
<Trond--> d
<Trond--> dritt
<Trond--> .
<kjes> .
<xt> Trond--, skjerpings.
<Trond--> Beklager. Se på noen Rage Quits imens http://www.youtube.com/user/RoosterTeeth
<Trond--> jeg har sikkert spurt om det før. går det ann å skru av screensaver for full window i youtube?
<Malin_> er redd det ikke går :(
<Malin_> lurer på om det går i f.eks. windows?
<Malin_> i såfal skulle det være mulig å ordne
<Berge> Det er klart det går an å ordne.
<Malin_> problemet er visst å få screensaveren til å forstå om det en video du ser, eller bare en flash-animasjon/reklame, etc, på en nettside
<Berge> Be Adobe fikse det. Det er ett enkelt kall.
<Berge> Malin_: Nei, problemet er at avspillingsprogrammet ikke sier ifra om at nå er det på tide å slå av skjermsparer.
<Malin_> Berge, okey
<Malin_> Trond--, har du prøvd å spille av video med totem? får du problemer da med at screensaveren slår seg på etter x-antall minutter, der x er antall minutter screensaveren er stilt inn til å skru seg på?
<jo-erlend> Totem varsler systemet om å ikke aktivere skjermbeskytter så lenge noe spilles av. Hvis du setter på pause, eller hvis du når slutten av spillelisten, så blir skjermspareren aktivert igjen.
<Trond--> smplayer. og jeg vet ikke hvor jeg finner screensaver, om jeg har noe.
<jo-erlend> programmet heter "skjermsparer". Du finner det i dash.
<Trond--> jeg kjører engelsk-språklig ubuntu, og den finner ingenting på screensaver.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, jeg nenvte dette for en tid siden, at alt som skulle gjøres for at screensaveren ikke skulle skru seg på, om man spilte noe av var ordnet, men at screensaveren likevel aktiverte seg
<Malin_> Trond--, det var rart. jeg kjører også engelsk ubuntu, og jeg får opp screensaver om jeg søker
<Trond--> jeg avinstallerte screensaver tror jeg etter ubuntu install
<Trond--> fordi den messet med videoer
<Malin_> aha
<geirha> Det er vel kanskje skjermen som skrur seg av da. Sånn strømspareting.
<geirha> Det kan justeres med xset
<Malin_> geirha, mulig, dette skjer kun med totem, ikke med vlc, osv :)
<geirha> xset -dpms
<Malin_> og den gjør?
<Malin_> ah, den skrur av strømsparing og sånt ser jeg
<Trond--> hvordan setter jeg tid i stedet for å skru av ?
<Malin_> må vel gå ann å legge til en kommando ved oppstart av totem da, som kjører xset -dpms, og som kjører xset +dpms når man avslutter totem?
<geirha> Var det ikke youtube som var problemet her?
<Malin_> geirha, det var det nok, så sneik jeg inn noe om totem innimellom, så var ikke meninga å forvirre i alle fall
<Trond--> alle fullscreen videoer tror jeg blir problemet med skjermsparer
<geirha> adobe flash er jo notorisk dårlig på linux, så den har nok null integrering med skjermbeskytter eller DE.
<Malin_> Trond--, når det gjelder flash-videoer, eller fullscreen-video generelt?
<Trond--> gidder ikke teste med smplayer akkurat nå, men mener å huske at det også var et problem.
<Trond--> så kanskje det er monitoren som kicker inn
<Malin_> kanskje, men bruker du vlc? hos meg virker det utmerket med tanke på at screensaver ikke slår seg på når man ser video
<Trond--> vlc is dead to me long time ago
<Trond--> jeg ble banna fra vlc forumet fordi jeg klaget på dårlig support og dårlige avgjørelser om å mikse codecs i en mølje
<Berge> Du klaget på dårlig support fra et fri programvare-prosjekt?
<Berge> Sånn på en skala, hvor lur følte du deg?
<Berge> Og hva mente du med å mikse kodeker?
<Malin-> er det en log, etc, jeg kan sjekke for å finne ut hvorfor tastaturet og musa her ikke reagerte/hang seg opp
<Malin-> altså her er i Ubuntu
<lnostdal> kanskje du finner noe i dmesg?
<lnostdal> hvis ikke kan det hende xorg logger noe; /var/log/   <--
<Malin-> så ikke noe i dmesg som gjør at jeg kan relatere det til tastatur og mus, men kan sjekke /var/log
<Malin-> om mulig denne? [  177.599203] show_signal_msg: 9 callbacks suppressed
<Trond--> Berge, jeg klaget på at de var elendige programmerer siden vlc var det eneste programmet som hadde den buggen
<Berge> Trond--: Hadde du en patch?
<Berge> Trond--: Hva bestod elendigheten i?
<Trond--> etter en gammel versjon ble enhver utgivelse utgitt med samme buggen etter det først begynte
<Berge> Trond--: Og følte du det var en god plan å kalle folk som har laget et ikke akkurat trivielt avspillingsprogram for medier for elendige programmerere?
<Berge> Hvilken bug?
<jo-erlend> det finnes to måter å gjøre alt på. Den gale måten er alltid å prøve å få alle andre til å gjøre det på den riktige måten.
<Berge> Har du en bugrapport?
<Berge> (En URL til en bugrapport, helst.)
<Trond--> Berge, Du finner tusenvis av troubleshootings på http://forum.videolan.org/
<jo-erlend> hehe... Konstruktivt.
<Berge> Trond--: Og du svarer ikke på spørsmålene.
<Berge> Trond--: Hvilket ikke overrasker meg det spor.
<Trond--> det var ikke support ordet jeg brukte når jeg ble banna men at de ikke klarte å hjelpe til å rette på feilen
<Berge> Jeg føler med dem.
<Berge> Jeg har forsøkt å hjelpe deg med å hjelpe deg selv før, med total mangel på suksess.
<Trond--> energidrenering mener du
<Trond--> ^^
<Berge> Korrekt.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, er det sånn at du nå har blitt utestengt fra to frie programvaremiljøer fordi du har spurt om hjelp?
<Berge> Stakkars energien min blir drenert bort.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg tipper det ikke er _fordi_ han har spurt om hjelp, mer måten det ble spurt på (-:
<Berge> Trond--: Eventuelt, vil du linke til tråden hvor du blir bannet?
<jo-erlend> det var liksom dit jeg var på vei. Det kan tyde på at det kan være greit å kikke litt på hvordan man uttrykker seg.
<Trond--> jo-erlend, nei jeg ble kasta ut fra vlc fordi jeg klaget på hvor elendige programmerer de er som gir ut vlc med masse bugs
<citoyen> snakker vi om dette fremdeles?
<Berge> citoyen: Har vi snakket om VLC før?
<jo-erlend> citoyen, det er VLC idag. Det var Xchat igår.
<citoyen> ånå.
<Berge> _Jeg_, derimot, lurer på hvordan jeg kan remuxe AVCHD-filer fra Sony-kameraer inn til noe mer spiselig.
<Berge> Fordi ca. ingenting spiser AVCHD (bortsett fra VLC!).
<Berge> Og inni er det jo bare h.x264 i en eller annen variant.
<Berge> Jeg vil f.eks. bruke transcode(1).
<Berge> Egentlig vil jeg vel kanskje bruke dnxhd, men det spiser ikke transcode.
<citoyen> tror jeg har systemer på jobb som fikser det, men da snakker vi lisenskostnader i millionklassen
<citoyen> det er kanskje litt overkill
<Berge> Og i så fall vil jeg også deinterlace på et saklig vis, men ffmpeg (som kan transkode til dnxhd) har ganske kjip deinterlacer.
<Berge> citoyen: Det er i millionklassen over min (-:
<Berge> NRK har også noen ganske habile deinterlacere. Til sånn noen millioner kroner.
<citoyen> jepp
<Malin-> om jeg hadde sagt: Trond--, du utrykker deg så sykt dårlig og er helt elendeig på å ordlegge deg. Om jeg heller hadde sagt: Trond--, om du kunne tatt med en bugrapport, output fra terminaler, feilkoder, etc, så ville det vært enda enklere for meg å hjelpe til.
<Malin-> spørsmålet er jo hvilken av de to måtene som er minst fientlig og som fører til konstruktiv framgang osv :)
<Berge> dnxhd er litt… plasskrevende.
<Trond--> Malin-, hjelpe meg med vlc? jeg har ikke spurt om hjelp
<Trond--> jeg sa vlc is dead to me
<Trond--> :)
<citoyen> det meste som slutter på hd er plasskrevende
<Malin-> Trond--, jeg aner ikke hva du trengte hjelp til, poenget var bare at en kan utrykke seg på en mer konstruktiv måte, eller en fientlig måte :)
<Malin-> velger man den fientlige, blir det neppe framgang i alle fall
<Berge> citoyen: dnxhd er intra-frame intermediate-format (tenk prores), så det er ekstra plasskrevende (-:
<Trond--> Malin-, da må du lese først før du ordlegger deg
<jo-erlend> <Trond--> jo-erlend, nei jeg ble kasta ut fra vlc fordi jeg klaget på hvor elendige programmerer de er som gir ut vlc med masse bugs <-- hvis du bidrar til et åpent prosjekt med intet annet enn å si hvor elendige alle andre er, vil jeg si at det først og fremst er du som er en elendig bruker.
<citoyen> Berge: Jeg jobber i bransjen :)
<Berge> citoyen: Jeg vet, så jeg ranter litt åpent (-:
<citoyen> hehe
<Malin-> Trond--, det er jeg enig i, jeg tror ikke jeg leste godt nok, men mener det var dette det var snakk om? : "jeg ble banna fra vlc forumet fordi jeg klaget på dårlig support og dårlige avgjørelser om å mikse codecs i en mølje"
<Berge> citoyen: Å drive video med fri programvare er vagt utfordrende.
<Malin-> kanskje jeg var for rask til å anta at du hadde klaget på en negativ måte :)
<Berge> Malin-: Du leste helt rett!
<citoyen> Berge: Jepp, og det er ikke overraskende når jeg ser hvor mye arbeid som kreves for å lage bra systemer for det
<Berge> citoyen: Nei, på ingen måte.
<Trond--> jo-erlend, tror du jeg begynte med å kalle dem dårlige programmererer? nei og nei, det begynte med folk som hadde samme problem som meg vi laget poster med info og intet svar fra programmererer. Det var bare VLC som hadde denne buggen. Så da var det bedre å bruke andres opensource som vet å sette sammen et program som virker.
<Berge> citoyen: Men de frie alternativene er til dels gode. Bare litt upolerte.
<Berge> Trond--: Du får én sjanse til til å linke til tråden hvor dette skjer.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, ba du om å få igjen pengene?
<citoyen> Berge: Polering er et generelt problem med mange frie programvareprosjekter
<Berge> Trond--: Heldigvis for VLC-prosjektet forlot du det (-:
<Berge> citoyen: nja, ikke egentlig.
<citoyen> Mange mister litt piffen når det virker sånn i all hovedsak
<Berge> Men mine poleringskrav er kanskje andre (-:
<citoyen> det gjelder forsåvidt mange ufrie prosjekter også, altså
<Berge> iofs
<citoyen> men der står det oftere en betalende kunde og krever i andre enden
<Berge> Jeg er i stedet en slask som krever på IRC (-:
<citoyen> ditto :P
<Berge> For øvrig stiller navnet til butikken du jobber i sterkt i kategorien Uutalbare navn.
<jo-erlend> jeg kan forestille meg at video også er ganske mye vanskelige og spennende ting og en hel del grusomt kjedelige ting.
 * Trond-- sjekker temperaturen ute
<jo-erlend> du har ikke tenkt på å skaffe deg konto hos Facebook da? :)
<Berge> Hvem?
<jo-erlend> Trond--.
<brik> sånn at han kan bli bannet der og?
<jo-erlend> såså.
<Trond--> haha
<Trond--> hele sommeren har omtrent floppet. nesten bare regnet :-(
<brik> å så det var ikke det du fåreslo, nei vel :P
<Trond--> jo-erlend, du antar at jeg ikke har facebook uten å sjekke først...
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg ymtet noe om at meldinger av typen "jeg sjekker været ute" egner seg svært godt for Facebook, men ikke fullt så godt her.
<brik> aha
<Trond--> nah det bedrer seg på twitter
<Trond--> folk replier så gledelig på mine vegner o'store konge
<citoyen> Berge: Jepp, jeg spurte på jobbintervjuet hvordan det skulle uttales
<citoyen> Berge: Fasit er forøvrig viss-err-te
<lnostdal-laptop> *grr* ..   er swapoff det eneste som faktisk fungerer? ..   er så lei av programvare som lekker ..   stirret på HDD-lampa i  10 minutter.....
<Berge> Du kan drepe programmet?
<lnostdal-laptop> nei
<lnostdal-laptop> ..systemet går for tregt
<Berge> Da kan du håpe OOM-killeren dreper rett program.
<lnostdal-laptop> jeg får ikke en gang en CLI terminal: "logon timed out after 60 seconds"
<Berge> Men det pleier den ikke gjøre.
<lnostdal-laptop> merker det ..    den er superpinglete
<Berge> Nei, bare fryktelig teit (-:
<lnostdal-laptop> sånn .. swapoff og hele swap-partisjonen fjernet ..    så skal vi se hvor langt den kommer neste gang jeg forsøker å debugge denne sila........ x)
<Trond--> ubuntu er altfor komplisert når jeg har problemer og trykker på alle ctrl+alt+f-tastene
<Trond--> jeg prøvde med kill men ingenting virka fikk til og med feilmeldinger
<Trond--> kill virker ikke nå heller nå som jeg er tilbake i ubuntu
<Trond--> høyreklikk og avslutt på wine virker heller ikke
<Malin-> Trond--, om du har et vindu du ikke får avsluttet: alt + f2  og skriv så"xkill"
<Malin-> så klikker du på vinduet
<Malin-> ellers har man et fint progra som jeg personlig liker
<Malin-> et som heter htop
<Malin-> lett å søke opp prosesser der og drepe de, etc
<Trond--> wine har ikke noe vindu oppe bare et ikon i launcheren
<Trond--> funka å kille fra system monitor
<Trond--> ubuntu viste seg å være solid denne gangen nå som jeg visste hva jeg kunne gjøre og flaks hadde jeg også som slapp å restarte maskinen
<Trond--> jeg visste jo ikke f.eks. hvordan jeg skulle avslutte konsoll for å komme tilbake hit
<Trond--> trodde det lå i en kommando som ble sagt til meg, men tydeligvis at jeg må spørre meg i hel.
<Malin-> Trond--, ah.. :) avslutte konsollen kan gjørjes ved enten å trykke på krysset i vinduet, eller skrive: exit
<Trond--> har ikke noe kryss
<Trond--> men exit virka sist gang jeg prøvde. det gjorde det ikke før.
<jo-erlend> wine er jo åpenbart et hack, så at det ikke samspiller perfekt med resten av systemet, bør ikke være så overraskende.
<Trond--> neh
<Trond--> jeg har betalt for world of warcraft
<jo-erlend> men du ha'kke betalt for wine. :)
<jo-erlend> fyttikatta, så kjedelig det er å se på at noe rendres. Jeg bare håper at jeg fikk synkronisert lyden ordentlig :)
<jo-erlend> hei! Si meg én ting... Kan man ikke legge opp videoer som er lenger enn 15 minutter på youtube?! Jeg trodde de hadde opphevet den grensen forlengst?
<Malin-> ja, var ikke grensa på 10 minutter før? jo, den grensa skal være opphevet?!
<Malin-> snålt
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke. Youtube jobber enda.
<jo-erlend> Malin-, men du syntes det var morsomt å se sånne videoer med interaktiv programmering i Python og GTK? Jeg lagde nettopp en screencast hvor jeg viser hvor sinnsykt enkelt det er å lage en databaseapplikasjon nå. Hvis du vil se, så finner du den på http://ubuntuone.com/p/19CI/
<jo-erlend> varer i litt under 19 minutter.
<Malin-> åj, da vil jeg titte )
<Malin-> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg syntes det ble bra for å være første seriøse screencast. Også hadde jeg litt ekstra utfordringer, for jeg har blåst inngangen på lydkortet, så jeg måtte ta opp lyden på laptop og screencast på desktop og sette sammen etterpå :)
<Malin-> åj
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-09
<Malin-> tar litt tid å laste opp den videoen merker jeg
<jo-erlend> 44MB.
<Malin-> ah
<Malin-> men da burde den være ferdig
<Malin-> laster element 1/1 står det
<Malin-> har gjort en stund
<jo-erlend> hvilken nettleser bruker du?
<Malin-> hovedsakelig opera
<Malin-> og den jeg bruker nå også
<jo-erlend> Opera og IE takler ikke frie videoformater tror jeg, så da må du bruke Firefox eller laste den ned først og spille den av lokalt.
<jo-erlend> tipper at Opera prøver å spille den av, men ikke skjønner kodeken.
<Malin-> hm, kanskje :)
<Malin-> tester firefox jeg
<Malin-> der virker det
<Malin-> åj, er det du som prater jo-erlend?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Malin-> Du prater så informativt osv, samme stemmen de har på en av itavisene, digi eller noe sånt
<Malin-> :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, mangetakk :)
<Malin-> jo-erlend, jeg får: >>> from quickly.widgets.couch_grid import CouchGrid
<Malin-> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Malin->   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<Malin-> ImportError: No module named quickly.widgets.couch_grid
<Malin-> ja, det må jeg si :) du har så utrolig rolig og behersket stemme :D det må jeg si. Jeg er veldig imponert over måten du prater på :)
<jo-erlend> Malin-, jeg forklarer det der i slutten av videoen.
<jo-erlend> du må installere pakken quickly.widgets
<Malin-> ah
<Malin-> kanskje lurt å hatt med i starten av videoen? :p :)
<Malin-> installere i ubuntu den da?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Malin-> fant pakken :)
<jo-erlend> og programmet funker og er kjempenyttig, eller? :)
<Malin-> det veit jeg ikke enda, ble til at jeg ordnet meg for kvelden, men nå skal jeg se videre på det, for nå er jeg i senga :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<Malin-> hm.. nå har jeg installert quickly-widgets
<Malin-> men får dette: >>> from qickly.widgets.couch_grid import CouchGrid
<Malin-> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Malin->   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<Malin-> ImportError: No module named qickly.widgets.couch_grid
<jo-erlend> du må installere pakken quickly.widgets
<jo-erlend> neh... Limte du inn nå?
<Malin-> limte inn nå ja....
<Malin-> kanskje jeg installerte feil pakke :S
<jo-erlend> nei, du har redigert filen. Du har slettet en u. from q_u_ickly.widgets.couch_grid import CouchGrid.
<Malin-> er en pakke som heter: quickly-widgets
<Malin-> åj
<Malin-> å fikk jeg dette: http://pastebin.com/1ZLrXLhp
<Malin-> er jeg så dårlig på å stave rett :S
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?! Hvilken versjon av Ubuntu bruker du egentlig?
<Malin-> jeg kjører ubuntu 11.04
<jo-erlend> hæ? Har du fjerna masse pakker?
<jo-erlend> det følger med som standard i 11.04. Men prøv å åpne denne lenken i nettleseren din: file:///home/brukernavn/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html <-- bytt ut brukernavn med ditt.
<jo-erlend> bare for å se at CouchDB kjører.
<Malin-> fikk meldinga: unable to connect
<jo-erlend> åh. Kanskje det ikke følger med som standard, når jeg tenker meg om. installer pakken desktopcouch
<Malin-> etter at den hadde telt ned
<jo-erlend> og python-desktopcouch
<Malin-> nei det eri kke standard, jeg måtte installere pakken manuelt  :)
<Malin-> ah, jeg skal sjekke :)
<jo-erlend> huffda. Jeg husket feil. :/ Det er fordi jeg har logget på Ubuntu One med en gang jeg installerte og valgte synkronisering av Evolution og Firefox som det første jeg gjorde. :)
<Malin-> ah :;)
<jo-erlend> men hvis du installerer de to pakkene, så skal det være bra, tror jeg. :)
<jo-erlend> fint hvis du tester det for meg.
<jo-erlend> eller i hvertfall python-desktopcouch.
<Malin-> ja, installerte python-desktopcouch nå
<Malin-> og fikk denne:
<Malin-> http://pastebin.com/PMdT7dJA
<jo-erlend> installer desktopcouch også da?
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg tenkte motsatt. Pakken desktopcouch drar med seg python-desktopcouch, men ikke motsatt. Merkelig pakking, synes jeg.
<Malin-> ja
<jo-erlend> _det_ skal funke, tror jeg. Si fra fort? :)
<Malin-> ja, det var rare greier, men rett, den har ikke tatt med desktopcouch, rart det er slik ja
<Malin-> skal prøve å installere den også jeg nå
<jo-erlend> nå er jeg en smule trøtt også, kjenner jeg. Burde selvsagt ha sjekket det der på forhånd. Men sånt lærer man av. :)
<Malin-> ja, det er nettopp det, en lærer jo av det :)
<Malin-> nå virket det ;)
<jo-erlend> jeg kan jo alltids pakke den og putte den i PPAet mitt, men jeg anser ikke det som veldig viktig. :)
<Malin-> pakke desktoptouch?
<Malin-> eh.. desktopcouch
<jo-erlend> Malin-, flotte greier! Da oppdaterte jeg beskrivelsen på Youtube.
<Malin-> kult :)
<jo-erlend> Malin-, det programmet du kjørte. desktopcouch og alt det, er jo pakket og i main.
<Malin-> morro med "bugtesting"
<Malin-> ja, det er jo det
<jo-erlend> hhehe, Youtube har skrytt av å være 100% ferdig med prosesseringen i over to timer. Nå sier den at den er 97% ferdig med prosesseringen og at det er ett minutt igjen :)
<Malin-> tihi, koser meg videre med presentasjonen din, og stemmen :) tihi
<Malin-> snålt, det med youtube der
<jo-erlend> hehe, hyggelig det. :)
<Malin-> har i grunn aldri lastet opp noe video der før selv
<Malin-> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har gjort det et par ganger, men det er noen år siden, tror jeg.
<Malin-> ah :)
<Malin-> åj, du har noe fancy som flippet vinduet :)
<Malin-> navnene på noen veldig kule personer :D
<Malin-> tihi, jo-erlend er kul :D
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, det var ikke planlagt. Det bare ble sånn :)
<jo-erlend> det er en compiz-plugin jeg bruker for vindusgreiene. Den heter group and tab windows og finnes i pakken compiz-plugins-extra. Men den er fryktelig ustabil og fungerer nesten ikke. Dvs, du _må_ bruke tastaturet. Tabbene funker ikke i det hele tatt og det er bare en gang i blant at de overhodet vises. :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg tenkte at effekten ville være kul for en screencast.
<Malin-> aha:)
<Malin-> hm, så jo-erlend og Rick er kule
<Malin-> tihi :)
<jo-erlend> Rick Spencer er veldig kul.
<Malin-> ah :)
<jo-erlend> han har nettopp flyttet til Frankrike, så jeg håper vi kan få jobbet litt mer aktivt på det fremover. Jeg er ikke så flink til å være våken om natta som jeg var før. :)
<jo-erlend> det er ganske mye magi i det der. Hvis du prøver å skrive inn en dato, for eksempel, så blir det automatisk et datofelt, med kalender som du kan velge i og sånt.
<Malin-> åj :D
<Malin-> hm, jeg fikk 323L, der du fikk 250L
<jo-erlend> jeg har mange idéer til nye kolonnetyper, men som sagt...
<jo-erlend> Malin-, ja, de tallene varierer. De er tilfeldige. Det betyr ingenting.
<Malin-> når en skriver: nyknapp.connect("clicked", ny)
<Malin-> ah, okey :)
<Malin-> :)
<Malin-> ja, det er jo bare fantasien som stter grenser for hvilke kolonner en kan legge til her :)
<Malin-> jeg burde begynt å bruke ubuntu one :)
<jo-erlend> ja, bortsett fra at det ikke funker. :>
<jo-erlend> tjenesten har vært nede en god stund, men jeg så ikke noen grunn til å gjøre noe nummer av det i videoen. Det er jo meningen at det skal funke :>
<jo-erlend> og det kommer til å begynne å funke igjen etterhvert, så...
<Malin-> ah :)
<jo-erlend> dvs, filsynk og sånt funker. Databasesynk funker ikke -- midlertidig.
<Malin-> skjønner, men er det midlertidig, går det jo greit
<Malin-> hvordan får du opp kildekoden i tekstfil? Eller har du kodet alt der også? :)
<jo-erlend> kodet alt det på forhånd og hadde det til venstre på skjermen utenfor det området jeg "filmet". :)
<Malin-> aha :)
<jo-erlend> det var derfor jeg i slutten av videoen måtte sjekke at jeg hadde brukt riktig navn på databasen. Hvis det var forskjellig i det jeg programmerte live fra det jeg hadde i filen, så hadde det blitt feil. Og jeg hadde ikke tenkt å dra en Bill Gates. :)
<Malin-> hm, fikk ikke mulighet til å legge til nye rader jeg
<Malin-> tihi :D
<jo-erlend> dette hører egentlig hjemme i #Python-no, når jeg tenker meg om. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har testet at det funker... Jeg gjorde det i videoen du så, så bare prøv igjen :)
<jo-erlend> hvis du prøver å åpne den URLen jeg ga deg isted nå, så får du oversikt over databasene dine forresten.
<jo-erlend> altså file:///home/brukernavn/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<Malin-> hm, jeg får prøve igjen
<jo-erlend> ... husk å bytte ut brukernavnet i den URLen med ditt eget :)
<Malin-> :p glemte å trykke på ny :p
<jo-erlend> :)
<Malin-> er vant med at en bare skal kunne trykke i ei rute og få et nytt vindu jeg
<Malin-> kanskje det burde vært laget også
<Malin-> :)
<Malin-> i alle fall virket det logisk for min bruk
<jo-erlend> klikke på et tomt sted i rutenettet, mener du?
<Malin-> mhm
<Malin-> får ei liste opp
<Malin-> og en som heter: min_database
<Malin-> men er ikke godt å skjønne hva alt i den menes
<Malin-> skjønner den litt nå faktisk :)
<jo-erlend> det er ikke så rart. Det er noen standarddatabaser som brukes av couchdb. min_database er den du lagde med programmet da.
<jo-erlend> hvis du vil ha flere felter, så er det forresten bare å redigere én linje. For å legge til telefon, for eksempel: personer = [{"first_name":"", "last_name":"", "phone":""}]
<jo-erlend> jeg skal lage flere screencasts og vise mer av magien. Men nå skal jeg sove. Gnatta! :)
<Malin-> natti :)
<Malin-> stuptrøtt selv jeg, så skal sove jeg også :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-10
<johs1938> Er det mulig vha kommandolinjeverktøy å finne ut hvor et domenenavn er registrert? Om det er hos fastname eller et annet sted.
<kjes> whois
<johs1938> Dette gjelder historievest.no som er nede.
<Berge> whois.
<Berge> (Og du kan bruke finger for å finne ut om det er registrert!)
<johs1938> ok, lat meg prøve
<Berge> Jostein Saakvitne, faktisk.
<Berge> Han vet jeg i det minste hvem er.
<kjes> dns ligger hos fastname i hvertfall
<xt> flinke dere da
<kjes> host -t ns historievest.no for å se det
<kjes> xt: Ja, vi hjelper og shit!
<Berge> xt: Ganske god på whois!
<johs1938> kjes: Kordan vet du at det ligger hos fastname?
<Berge> johs1938: whois historievest.no
<kjes> host -t ns historievest.no for å se det
<kjes> qdaniel@office-webdeal11:~$ host -t ns historievest.no
<kjes> historievest.no name server ns2.fastname.no.
<kjes> historievest.no name server ns.fastname.no.
<xt> bind-utils ftw
<xt> nå blir Berge sur fordi du ikjke bruker dig
<Berge> hihi
<Berge> nslookup!
<Berge> .ece
<Berge> exe, sågar
<johs1938> Takk. host -t ns virker som et nyttig verktøy
<Berge> Ja, ikke bruk whois.
<Berge> Som har fasitsvar og sånt.
<Berge> (-:
<Berge> På den annen side har .no-NSene også fasit for NSer.
<johs1938> Men det står ingenting om fastname i whois oppslaget. Er det riktig?
<xt> johs1938: REG334-NORID
<xt> det er fastname
<Berge> Som xt sier, whois REG334-NORID
<Berge> whois tar også inn handles.
<Berge> dig historievest.no @njet.norid.no NS gir deg også en slags fasit.
<Berge> Ev. not.norid.no om du vil snakke IPv6 med Norid \o/
<johs1938> dig er også nyttig ser jeg
<Berge> dig er det store DNS-feilsøkeverktøyet.
<Berge> dig snakker DNS selv, mens host bruker gethostbyname() på systemet.
<Berge> SÃ¥ host vil gi deg andre svar iblant.
<Berge> F.eks. om dine rekurserende navnetjenere lyver, har utdatert cache eller om du har search.
<Berge> (Men alle har jo lokal bind på sine arbeidsstasjoner… santvel?)
<johs1938> Fint da var et par spm oppklart her. Takk.
<Berge> np
<SlimG> Noen tips til hvordan jeg får fjernet newline fra linjer som slutter med \ ? det ser ikke ut til at sed er det optimale valget for dette
<Berge> perl -ne 's/\\$//; print'
<Berge> SÃ¥nn ca.
<geirha> Og bash: while read -r; do if [[ $REPLY = *\\ ]]; then printf %s "${REPLY%\\}"; else printf '%s\n' "$REPLY"; fi; done
<Berge> bash!
<Berge> Jeg ventet på awk elns (-:
<geirha> Har gitt sed- og awk-løsninger i ##sed og #awk :)
<geirha> awk -F '\\\\$' '{ORS=NF==1?RS:"";print $1}'
<geirha> ex '+%s/\\\n//' +wq fil
<si-m1> geirha: cobol next
<SlimG> Hjertlig takk folkens
<geirha> si-m1: eheh, der må jeg si pass :)
<Trond--> sykt mye harddisken jobba når jeg fyrte opp world of warcraft i wine...
<Trond--> går ikke ann å spille.
<Trond--> fps'n var fin ...
<geirha> Den laster sikkert ned filer i bakgrunnen
<Trond--> nah, men jeg skal se nærmere på wine og wow relaterte topics via google.
<Trond--> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft allerede ved glxinfo må jeg installere noe
<Trond--> men det skulle vel ikke forklare hdd jobbingen
<Trond--> nå har jeg gjort noen config endringer samt installert noe så krysser fingrer
<Trond--> selv om 2GB med minne er litt vel lite for dette spillet
<Trond--> Ah fy søren så herlig smooth det ble. Spesielt med LED 27". En helt ny herlig opplevelse.
<Trond--> Jeg stakk av fra Stormwind til Darnassus og det gjorde susen ^^
<Trond--> Bare dumt det ikke går ann å multitaske fra WoW til Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> det gjør det vel?
<jo-erlend> men det vil vel ikke håndtere endringer i oppløsning godt.
<jo-erlend> alt-tab vil kanskje ikke fungere. Men du kan kanskje prøve å bare minimere wow, eller bytte til et annet arbeidsområde, eller fokusere menyene eller noe sånt?
<jo-erlend> men hvis det der er noe du gjør ofte, så kan du også vurdere å lage en egen bruker for wine-spill. Da kan du logge inn med den og bytte frem og tilbake med alt+ctrl+f7 og 8, for eksempel. Da vil du også slippe problemer med oppløsninger.
<Trond--> eh jeg er windows bruker. sånn multi-logge inn vet jeg ingenting om
<Berge> Multitasking, derimot, kan du mye om!
<Trond--> ah en herlig windows opplevelse
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, "brukere og grupper", kan du lage deg en ny bruker. Du logger inn på akkurat samme måte som du gjør nå. Så ville du legge den brukeren til din primærgruppe og sette eierskap på .wine så den gruppen har de rettighetene du trenger. Så er det bare å logge inn og bruke wine som vanlig. Hvis du logger inn begge to samtidig, så kan du veksle mellom dem med alt+ctrl+f7 og 8.
<jo-erlend> da slipper du også lyd fra spill når du ikke bruker dem.
<Trond--> :-(
<Trond--> for mye arbeid for en pusling som meg
<Trond--> jeg likte windows bedre
<Trond--> 5 måneder siden jeg spilte WoW men jeg rocker ennå
<jo-erlend> jeg prøvde å si at det sannsynligvis er mulig å bytte uten.
<lnostdal> ho-hum ..  google chrome stable @ v13.x nå ..   når 14.x slippes vil nacl være enablet "by default" IIUC ..    lurer på hva som skjer videre, egentlig
<Berge> nacl?
<Sakarias> http://code.google.com/p/nativeclient/ var det jeg tror NACL er
<lnostdal> http://code.google.com/chrome/nativeclient/docs/technical_overview.html
<lnostdal> ja
<lnostdal> eller kanskje jeg tolker dette feil; >= 14 vil bare ha et stabilt ABI for dette ..  en må fortsatt enable dette manuelt
<Trond--> Jeg har to harddisker, men jeg ser bare Home Folder og File System
<Trond--> 3,6GB ledig..... !!??
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-11
<Guest79859> Naa trenger jeg virkelig hjelp. I dag bootet ikke Ubuntu. Den stoppet i en konsoll hvor det stod overst paa skjermen: GNU GRUB version 1.99~13ubuntu3
<Guest79859> Minimal Bash-like line editing is supported. osv
<Guest79859> grub>
<Trond---> Det jeg kjorer naa er LiveCD
<Trond---> Muligens dette skjedde fordi jeg provde aa slette host/ubuntu, gikk en advarsel saa saa jeg paa soppelboksen om noen filer var slettet og det var det ikke.
<kjes> du har en egen engenskap for å skape rare problemer ass
<Trond---> Forferdelig problem mener du vel >*
<Trond---> Hvilket geni klarer aa lose denne floken
<kjes> :s/klarer/gidder/
<Trond---> det var ikke pent
<Trond---> En som sier noe kanskje ble sletta likevel og jeg m[ installere paa nytt
<Trond---> This is Windows all over again
<jo-erlend> Trond---, har du prøvd å slette C: i Windows før?
<jo-erlend> vil ikke det være omtrent det samme som du gjorde?
<jo-erlend> hvis du slettet bildefila som Ubuntu var installert på, altså.
<Trond---> Jeg sletta ikke C: men Windows Programfiles og en til mappe som Windows laga
<Trond---> Sa sletta jeg Windows boot filer og da maatte jeg legge inn boot filene paa nytt
<Trond---> det er en stund siden da
<jo-erlend> men.. Er ikke /host windows-partisjonen som Wubi var installert på? Altså, hvis du hadde installert Ubuntu i C:\Ubuntu og du slettet den mappen, så ville det være som å ta ut disken Windows var installert på, for så å lure på hvorfor det ikke startet.
<Trond---> {ja
<Trond---> Trodde det var install filer bare
<Trond---> Kanjeg ikke kjore fix slik at filer blir kopiert over fra LiveCD til host/ubuntu_
<jo-erlend> hvis jeg var deg, ville jeg ha installert Ubuntu på ordentlig.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes alltid det er noe rart med de wubi-installasjonene.
<Trond---> jo-erlend: helt greit for meg med godt humor saa lenge jeg kan ta backup av min Home folder med Ubuntu settings
<jo-erlend> Trond---, men dette er et hvis. Jeg vet ikke at det er sånn. Men hvis det er sånn at du har slettet det du i Windows ville kalle C:\Ubuntu, så er alt borte, bortsett fra bootloaderen.
<jo-erlend> men du kan bruke et verktøy i Windows for å undelete mappen, sannsynligvis. Perfectdisk eller noe sånt.
<Trond---> jeg kjorer ikke noe windows
<Trond---> jeg har bare ubuntu
<jo-erlend> men du har installert på en wubi-installasjon istedenfor en ordentlig Ubuntu installasjon. Da blir Windows-partisjonen din tilgjengelig som /host. Mappen Ubuntu installeres i, er /host/ubuntu, inkludert alle filsystemer. Kanskje det finnes en undelete-funksjon for ntfs som kjører i Linux. Det vet jeg ikke.
<Trond---> hvordan installerer jeg ordentlig ubuntu installasjon_
<jo-erlend> du kjører live nå? Du kan installere derfra.
<Trond---> hva skjer med den andre wubi installasjonen som ikke virker_ ligger masse filer paa harddisken fra den
<jo-erlend> men altså... Hvis du hadde ting i Ubuntu som du har lyst til å redde, så må du gjøre det først.
<jo-erlend> Trond---, du har slettet den harddisken.
<Trond---> ja jeg har lyst aa redde Home
<Trond---> jeg sletta ikke Home
<jo-erlend> det du må gjøre da, er å finne et undelete-verktøy for Windows, eller i hvertfall for ntfs og undelete mappen Ubuntu som lå på rota av Windows-partisjonen.
<jo-erlend> når du har gjort det, så kan du boote Ubuntu igjen, eller boote en live-sesjon og montere filen derfra så du kan kopiere innholdet et annet sted.
<Trond---> piss
<Trond---> I Ubuntu (harddisk) ligger Windows boot filer
<Trond---> Hvorfor heter den Ubuntu_
<jo-erlend> det er noe som heter ntfsundelete for Linux, ser jeg. Har ingen formening om hvor godt det er.
<Trond---> Local Disk ligger Ubuntu og World of Warcraft
<jo-erlend> Trond---, fordi wubi-installasjon ikke er en "ordentlig" installasjon. Den lager et bilde som den bruker som harddisk, sammenliknbart med et CD-image, hvis du har brukt dem.
<jo-erlend> alt som har med Ubuntu å gjøre, ligger da i C:\Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> hvis du er i en live-sesjon nå, så er det veldig raskt å bekrefte eller avkrefte. Monter Windows-partisjonen din og se etter mappen Ubuntu.
<Trond---> hvordan installererer jeg et undelete program i LiveCD_
<jo-erlend> det er installert som standard, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> http://linux.die.net/man/8/ntfsundelete <-- les den der mange ganger.
<Trond---> available from http://www.tuxera.com/
<Trond---> ja da kommer jeg langt
<jo-erlend> det er installert som standard, prøvde jeg å si.
<Trond---> finner det ikke
<jo-erlend> hva finner du ikke?
<jo-erlend> URLen eller programmet?
<Trond---> vent litt
<jo-erlend> det er en terminalapplikasjon. Hvis du åpner terminalen din og skriver ntfsundelete, så vil du få en liste over parametere den godtar. Men _ikke_ bruk det før du har pugga den siden jeg ga deg.
<jo-erlend> og ikke bruk ntfs-partisjonen mer enn nødvendig. Det reduserer sjansen for at du kan hente frem igjen filene.
<jo-erlend> men det er vel sannsynlig at du nettopp har slettet Ubuntu og da bør du ha gode sjanser, så lenge du gjør tingene riktig.
<Trond---> jeg f[r den ikke stil [ scanne Local Disk/ubuntu
<jo-erlend> du satte igang umiddelbart altså?
<Trond---> jaja
<jo-erlend> gjør du feil, så mister du alt og alle muligheter til å få igjen noe som helst. Bør du ikke etterforske litt for du eksperimenterer?
<Trond---> jo derfor jeg spor hvordan jeg scanner mappa
<jo-erlend> du kan umulig ha lest dokumentet jeg ga deg allerede? Alt står beskrevet der. Les det til det sitter spikret.
<Trond---> denne virker ikek /Local Disk/ubuntu
<Trond---> glem det den heter visst ikke det
<jo-erlend> det er sannsynligvis ikke det den heter. mount vil fortelle deg hvilken mappe partisjonen er montert i.
<jo-erlend> jeg tipper at den ligger i /media.
<Trond---> dette er goy
<Berge> jo-erlend: Du skal ha for innsats!
<Trond---> beste karen i hele verden
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> Trond---, ikke gjør noe uten å vite hva du gjør nå, ok?
<jo-erlend> fordelen for deg, hvis du bare har brukt Ubuntu den siste tiden og ikke gjort særlig mye inne i /host, så er det få filer å undelete. Men du må sørge for at alle er hentet frem, så finn ut hvilke filer Wubi installerer som standard og undelete alle sammen.
<jo-erlend> når det er gjort, kan du forhåpentligvis bare reboote.
<Trond---> The device /ubuntu doesnt exist
<Trond---> skriver jeg ls saa kommer ubuntu opp
<jo-erlend> Trond---, ikke gjør noe mer akkurat nå, ok? Bare slutt med alt du driver med, så skal jeg heller hjelpe deg litt mer skritt for skritt.
<jo-erlend> dukker det opp flere disker i Nautilus som kan monteres?
<jo-erlend> hvor lenge er det siden du slettet dette forresten? Vet du nøyaktig når det var?
<Trond---> der har jeg ubuntu, desktop, File System, Network, 320 GB Filesystem, Ubuntu, Local Disk, 320 GB Filesystem, Trash
<Trond---> I g[r kveld
<jo-erlend> ok. Er 320 GB Filesystem montert? Sørg for at den er det.
<Trond---> Det er bare eksterne harddisker uten noe med Ubuntu aa gjore
<jo-erlend> men ikke gjør noe i den mappen når Nautilus åpner den.
<jo-erlend> ok. Med mindre du hadde installert Ubuntu på en ekstern disk, så koble dem fra nå. (Ikke den du kjører live-sesjonen fra, naturligvis)
<Trond---> ok
<jo-erlend> da blir det lettere å vite at du jobber på riktig disk. Og som sagt.. Nå er det litt viktig å gjøre ting riktig.
<Trond---> naa staar det 82 GB Hard Disk: Local Disk, 82 GB Hard Disk: Ubuntu og File System
<Trond---> det er det som forvirrer meg med ubuntu os. jeg har to harddisker, en pa 80gb og en paa 12gb trodde jeg
<Trond---> 120 ja ikke 12
<jo-erlend> ja, men du har installert Ubuntu som en fil i Windows filsystem istedenfor å installere det direkte på harddisken.
<Trond---> ja
<jo-erlend> ok. Sørg for at 82GB Harddisk er montert. Altså klikk på den. Men ikke gjør noe i den mappen.
<Trond---> jeg vil redde Home med filene mine samt ubuntu settings filene i Home saa kan jeg installere en skikkelig ubuntu
<jo-erlend> det er det jeg prøver å hjelpe deg med.
<Trond---> hvilken av de to 82 GB
<jo-erlend> å, er det to av dem? Ok. Ta den første først og se hva den inneholder.
<Trond---> Local Disk har ubuntu og World of Warcraft. Ubuntu har Windows boot filer
<Trond---> det er altsaa p[ Local Disk ubuntu ligger
<jo-erlend> mappene heter "ubuntu" og "World of Warcraft"?
<Trond---> mappene ja
<jo-erlend> det høres veldig bra ut. Lukk nautilus og gå tilbake til terminalen din.
<Trond---> det er den ubuntu jeg provde aa sletta i gaar og fikk advarsel paa skjermen saa jeg trykte cancel og saa at ingen filer laa i bin, men det maa jo tydeligvis ha blitt sletta mye
<Trond---> ok er i terminal
<jo-erlend> ls /media
<Trond---> cdrom Local Disk ubuntu
<Trond---> Ubuntu mente jeg
<jo-erlend> er "Local Disk Ubuntu" ett navn?
<Trond---> nei det er to forskjellige
<Trond---> Ubuntu har Windows boot filer
<Trond---> ubuntu er installasonen av Ubuntu OS
<jo-erlend> ok. mount | grep /media/Ubuntu
<Trond---> Local Disk og Ubuntu og cdrom
<Trond---> a litt vanskelig med engelsk tastatur
<Trond---> vent litt
<Trond---> naa har jeg bare > i terminalen
<jo-erlend> let. Du finner den.
<Trond---> starter en ny terminal
<Trond---> kan ikke skrive exit en gang
<jo-erlend> å?
<jo-erlend> ah.
<jo-erlend> du har antakelig hatt ' eller "".
<Trond---> ja
<Trond---> .... /dev/sda1 on /media/Ubuntu type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<jo-erlend> ok. Bra.
<jo-erlend> sudo ntfsundelete --scan -t 1d /dev/sda1
<jo-erlend> lim inn alt du får i en pastebin.
<Trond---> Access is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command. You can use force option to avoid this check, but this is not recommended and may lead to data corruption.
<jo-erlend> ok. sudo umount /media/Ubuntu
<Trond---> unmount
<jo-erlend> også kjører du den forrige kommandoen en gang til.
<Trond---> vel
<jo-erlend> umount, ikke unmount.
<Trond---> kk
<Trond---> Files with potentially recoverable content: 0
<jo-erlend> huffda. sudo ntfsundelete --scan /dev/sda
<Trond---> som sagt Ubuntu OS ble ikke installert paa Ubuntu men Local Disk/ubuntu
<jo-erlend> ok.
<Trond---> denne mount | grep /media/Ubuntu
<Trond---> skal vel vaere /media/Local Disk
<Trond---> for Ubuntu har bare Windows boot filer
<jo-erlend> ja, men du må montere den først. Gjør det i Nautilus for enkelhetens skyld.
<Trond---> Local Disk har to mapper den ene med ubuntu
<jo-erlend> det høres fint ut. Er Local Disk montert nå?
<Trond---> Hvordan skriver jeg Local Disk i terminalen
<Trond---> med /
<Trond---> '\
<jo-erlend> ha anførselstegn rundt. "Local Disk"
<Trond---> .... /dev/sda5 on /media/Local Disk type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<jo-erlend> ok. sudo umount "/media/Local Disk"
<Trond---> done
<jo-erlend> sudo ntfsundelete --scan /dev/sda5
<Trond---> der ja
<Trond---> Files with potentially recoverable content: 8492
<jo-erlend> lim alt det inn i en pastebin.
<jo-erlend> ok.. vent litt.
<jo-erlend> sudo ntfsundelete --scan -t 1d /dev/sda5
<Trond---> Files with potentially recoverable content: 139
<jo-erlend> bra. Er det alt du får forresten? Ingen liste?
<Trond---> jo
<Trond---> hvilken syntax highlighting vil du ha
<jo-erlend> hvis de har bash, så er det fint.
<jo-erlend> det spiller ikke særlig stor rolle.
<jo-erlend> plain text er helt fint.
<Trond---> http://pastebin.com/chupAgni
<jo-erlend> hmm. brb
<Trond---> k
<Trond---> det gaar vel ikke ann aa redde alt jeg sletta vel..
<jo-erlend> forhåpentligvis.
<Trond---> mener alle filene ikke bar i Home
<Trond---> Home er viktigst
<jo-erlend> det finnes ikke noe sånt. Det finnes bare diskfiler.
<jo-erlend> det jeg lurer på nå, er hvorfor filene ikke har navn.
<Trond---> Hva er diskfiler
<jo-erlend> samme som cd-images, hvis du har brukt dem før.
<jo-erlend> bare at filen later som om den er en hel harddisk, med partisjoner og alt.
<Trond---> det er bare tre filer der med size +1
<Trond---> mener alt over 0
<Trond---> Home maa ha brukte mye mer plass enn den storste
<jo-erlend> det finnes ikke noe Home. Det finnes bare en harddisk. Det er sannsynligvis den største.
<jo-erlend> men jeg synes at den ser altfor liten ut.
<jo-erlend> ah. Det er ikke bytes.
<Trond---> er det antall fler
<Trond---> filer
<jo-erlend> nei. Altså, hele harddisken du så i Ubuntu vil vises som én fil.
<Trond---> ?
<jo-erlend> glem det.
<Trond---> jeg begynner aa faa en hallelujah stemning
<jo-erlend> da bør du ta en pause.
<Trond---> ?
<jo-erlend> lønner seg å være rolig nå.
<Trond---> er jo bare positivt det naar du finner ut av dette :)
<Trond---> hva skulle jeg gjort uten
<Trond---> jeg var jo paa baertur
<jo-erlend> ok. Ingen garantier, men prøv dette: for hver linje hvor filstørrelsen ikke er 0, kjør: sudo ntfsundelete -u -i nummer_fra_inode_kolonnen
<jo-erlend> vent.
<jo-erlend> sudo ntfsundelete -u -i 246 /dev/sda5 <-- første eksempel
<Trond---> 246      FN..     0%  2011-08-10      1226  <none>  Undeleted '(null)' successfully.
<Trond---> det skal vaere to linjer
<Trond---> etter <none>
<jo-erlend> sudo ntfsundelete -u -i 576 /dev/sda5
<Trond---> Couldn't create output file: File exists.
<jo-erlend> sudo ntfsundelete -u -i 577 /dev/sda5
<Trond---> samme feilmelding igjen
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<jo-erlend> kan du montere Local Disk og se hva mappen Ubuntu inneholder?
<Trond---> montere? alt er der hele tiden
<jo-erlend> hva mener du med at alt er der hele tiden?
<Trond---> ... /media/Local Disk/ubuntu/disks /media/Local Disk/ubuntu/install /media/Local Disk/ubuntu/winboot /media/Local Disk/ubuntu/Ubuntu.ico /media/Local Disk/ubuntu/uninstall-wubi.exe
<Trond---> at jeg ikke trenger aa gjoere noe
<Trond---> dette ligger paa en intern harddisk
<jo-erlend> det forstår jeg. Jeg mente ikke å montere selve harddisken. Det kalles å montere når du "aktiverer" et filsystem.
<jo-erlend> ok. Du har altså en mappe som heter "/media/Local Disk"?
<Trond---> ja
<jo-erlend> kan du kjøre: ls -la "/media/Local Disk" og lime inn resultatet i pastebin?
<Trond---> http://pastebin.com/UJXXmn0g
<jo-erlend> ok. find "/media/Local Disk/ubuntu"
<jo-erlend> lim inn det i pastebin.
<Trond---> http://pastebin.com/n4KuSdqE
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det der ser bra ut.
<Trond---> __
<Trond---> hva
<jo-erlend> ls -l "/media/Local Disk/ubuntu/disks/.fuse_hidden0000000400000001"
<Trond---> -rw------- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 10217324544 2011-08-10 22:35 /media/Local Disk/ubuntu/disks/.fuse_hidden0000000400000001
<lubotu3> Error: Ubuntu bug 10217324544 could not be found
<jo-erlend> lubotu3, takk for informasjonen. :)
<lubotu3> jo-erlend: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jo-erlend> hmm...
<Trond---> hva skjer naa
<Trond---> er det bot
<jo-erlend> den trodde at det tallet var en referanse til en bug.
<Trond---> kul bot
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg synes ikke det der ser helt riktig ut, når jeg ser nærmere etter. Men prøv å reboot bare for sikkerhetsskyld.
<Trond---> men jeg har ikke gjort noe forandringer. da ender jeg vel bare opp i GNU GRUB igjen
<jo-erlend> jo, du har undeletet en fil.
<Trond---> javel da prover jeg en reboot
<Trond---> da maa jeg inn i bios aa velge hdd aa boote til ?
<Trond---> bootet fra cd sist gang
<jo-erlend> ja, boot som du har pleid å gjøre for dette.
<Trond---> exit
<Trond---> sees
<jo-erlend> jeg er vel ikke akkurat veldig optimistisk.
<Trond---> nah endet opp med GNU GRUB igjen
<Trond---> grub>
<jo-erlend> mhm. Ikke overraskende.
<Trond---> Aa?
<jo-erlend> det ville ha vært råflaks. Men ikke gi opp enda.
<jo-erlend> ok, har du en disk med mye ledig plass?
<Trond---> jeg har aldri skjont hvordan jeg tar egenskaper paa harddiskene for a sjekke ledig plass
<Trond---> men ja jeg har mye plass
<jo-erlend> altså en annen disk enn den du hadde Ubuntu installert på?
<Trond---> jeg har Local Disk og Ubuntu. trodde det var to forskjellige harddisker
<Trond---> jeg har to interne harddisker
<Trond---> en som Windows laa paa og en som Ubuntu laa paa
<Trond---> ubuntu laa paa Local Disk. Den som heter Ubuntu er misledende
<Trond---> jeg har bare 19,5GB ledig paa Ubuntu det skjonner jeg ikke
<Trond---> Pa Local Disk har jeg 21,7GB ledig det skjonner jeg heller ikke
<Trond---> jeg pleide altsaa aa ha en C: og en D: som er to forskjellige harddisker naaar jeg brukte WIndows XP foer jeg installerte Ubuntu OS
<Trond---> haaper jeg ikke forvirrer deg med "ubuntu" og "Ubuntu"
<jo-erlend> disse tingene blir nokså mye mer kompliserte når du installerer på filer istedenfor partisjoner.
<jo-erlend> jo, det er en smule forvirrende. Det er derfor jeg er så treig.
<Trond---> "ubuntu" er selve mappa med installasjonen
<Trond---> "Ubuntu" vet jeg ikke hva er lenger. Det ligger Windows XP boot filer der
<Trond---> media/Local Disk
<Trond---> media/Ubuntu
<Trond---> da skjonner du vel bedre
<Trond---> bare jeg som ikke er vant med GNU/Linux spraak
<Trond---> media/Local Disk/ubuntu
<Trond---> den er jeg provde aa sletta i gaar som laa som host/ubuntu
<Trond---> fordi jeg trodde det var bare installasjonsfiler der til ubuntu os slik som world of warcraft spillet legger installasjonsfiler inn
<Trond---> og det avr det jo ikke for da ville jeg ikke havnet i den situasjonen jeg er i naa
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg vil være sikker på hva som skjer, så jeg prøver å få tak i en liste over filer som Wubi lager som standard. Jeg ville ha forventet noe sånt som en root.disk-fil.
<jo-erlend> Trond---, hvordan avsluttet du Ubuntu sist?
<jo-erlend> jeg mener, siste gangen du kjørte det "ordentlige" systemet. Ikke live-sesjoner.
<Trond---> OSet? jeg gjorde som vanlig Shut Down...
<jo-erlend> ok.
<jo-erlend> jeg lurer på om jeg kanskje begynner å forstå.
<Trond---> hva da?
<jo-erlend> heh... Situasjonen.
<Trond---> haaper det:)
<Trond---> jeg hadde ikke hatt nubbesjangs
<Trond---> windows er det eneste jeg kan
<jo-erlend> det er en god sjanse for at vi i hvertfall får igjen filene dine. Det kan godt tenkes at du blir nødt til å reinstallere Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> det bør du forresten gjøre i alle fall. Wubi-installasjoner er både kronglete og kranglete.
<jo-erlend> men ikke gjør det nå! :)
<Trond---> hvis det er haap om aa restituere det jeg sletta hadde det vaert fint. saa kunne jeg heller laget ny installasjon paa en annen pc
<jo-erlend> ja, det er det som er målet.
<jo-erlend> ok. Ser du fremdeles Ubuntu i Nautilus?
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... Altså, et filsystem som kan monteres, med en sånn pil på?
<Trond---> jeg har to slike
<Trond---> de to media/
<Trond---> Local Disk og Ubuntu
<jo-erlend> ok. Åpne den som heter Ubuntu og se hva som er i den.
<Trond---> jeg skjonner ikke hvorfor det er saa lite ledig plass hvis dette er to harddisker
<Trond---> Ubuntu er det /media/Ubuntu/boot.ini /media/Ubuntu/NTDETECT.COM /media/Ubuntu/ntldr /media/Ubuntu/wubildr /media/Ubuntu/wubildr.mbr
<Trond---> Windows XP pleide aa ligge her
<jo-erlend> Trond---, wubi gjør akkurat det ekstra komplisert.
<Trond---> windows oppstarts filene maatte jeg beholde for aa kunne boote
<jo-erlend> å,å...
<jo-erlend> er det der absolutt alt?
<Trond---> ja
<Trond---> Local Disk /media/Local Disk/ubuntu /media/Local Disk/World of Warcraft
<Trond---> Jeg kalte den Ubuntu fordi jeg trodde Ubuntu laa der. Derav navneforvirringen
<Trond---> Den het WinXp foer
<Trond---> jeg har ikke forvirret deg mer?
<Trond---> med navnene
<jo-erlend> tja.. Nei, jeg har en viss oversikt, tror jeg. Oppsettet ditt er forvirrende i seg selv.
<Trond---> boer vel vaere klart naa vel :)
<jo-erlend> har du installert Ubuntu i Windows før?
<Trond---> 1 gang
<jo-erlend> totalt to ganger altså?
<Trond---> eh nei?
<Trond---> jo kanskje en tidligere Ubuntu versjon
<Trond---> eller enei det var ogsaa Live
<Trond---> 1 installasjon av Ubuntu i Windows XP
<jo-erlend> ok. Bare for å få klarhet. skriv mount og lim inn det du får i en pastebin.
<Trond---> http://pastebin.com/QvQ4qJPC
<Trond---> sda5 er den med ubuntu jeg sletta i gaar
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg tror at du kanskje har installert Ubuntu en gang tidligere, eller kanskje avbrutt.
<Trond---> Ubuntu er der Windows XP laa bare. Ikke noe Ubuntu OS
<jo-erlend> ah. Nei. Vent litt.
<jo-erlend> så, du installerte Ubuntu til D:\Ubuntu, stemmer det?
<Trond---> Maa ha vaert det ja
<Trond---> med liten u
<jo-erlend> ok. Hva går du når du kjører: find "/media/Local Disk"?
<jo-erlend> glem det. Du gjorde jo det isted. :)
<Trond---> den har jeg jo pastet foer bare naa inkluderer Windows of Warcraft mappa
<Trond---> War  mener jeg
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<Trond---> World of Warcraft mente jeg hvertfall helt sikkert
<jo-erlend> sudo file "/media/Local Disk/ubuntu/disks/.fuse_hidden0000000400000001"
<jo-erlend> jeg er litt bekymret for den der.
<Trond---> ... /media/Local Disk/ubuntu/disks/.fuse_hidden0000000400000001: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=cc9c5bb2-d901-472b-ac00-9a25952db34e (extents) (large files) (huge files)
<jo-erlend> ok.
<Trond---> ext4 er det ille naar det ikke er ntfs ?
<jo-erlend> nei, det er veldig bra.
<jo-erlend> ok...
<jo-erlend> sudo mount "/media/Local Disk/ubuntu/disks/.fuse_hidden0000000400000001" /mnt
<Trond---> mount: /media/Local Disk/ubuntu/disks/.fuse_hidden0000000400000001 is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> altså, legg på -o loop.
<Trond---> i tillegg ikke fjerne noe?
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<Trond---> skjedde ikke noe
<jo-erlend> du fikk bare en ny linje?
<Trond---> ja
<jo-erlend> ls -la /mnt
<Trond---> http://pastebin.com/GqWs1isG
<jo-erlend> det er gode nyheter.
<Trond---> Det er LiveCD vi ser der?
<jo-erlend> nei, det er det filsystemet du har slettet.
<Trond---> aa aa aa
<Trond---> paa norsk
<jo-erlend> ls /mnt/home så ser du innholdet i det gamle hjemmeområdet ditt.
<Trond---> trond
<Trond---> :)
<jo-erlend> men ikke gjør noe mer foreløpig.
<jo-erlend> ok. Har du en ekstern disk som er stor nok til at du kan ta en kopi av /mnt/home?
<Trond---> ja har to p[ 320GB
<Trond---> men har jo to interne ogsaa da
<jo-erlend> det er bare én intern disk, men den har to partisjoner. Jeg synes at du skal bruke anledningen til å fikse systemet ordentlig. Er det sånn at du ikke skal ha Windows i det hele tatt?
<Trond---> om vi kunne faatt det til a bli slik det var foer jeg sletta ubuntu i gaar kveld vil jeg heller gaa for det, men om det er umulig eller altfor komplisert gaar vi for Home og innholdet der.
<Trond---> jeg har ikke Windows OS
<Trond---> bare oppstarts filene
<Trond---> slik at jeg kunne boote til Ubuntu OS
<jo-erlend> hvis jeg var deg, så er det overhodet ingen tvil om hva jeg ville ha gjort.
<jo-erlend> 1) åpne /mnt/home i Nautilus og bekreft at alt du hadde igår er der.
 * Malin_ har hacket N900-en sin litt (eller jeg fulgte jo en gujide og kopierte noen filer men)
<jo-erlend> 2) forutsatt at det er det, kopier hele /mnt/home til en ekstern disk. 3) installer ubuntu og la installasjonsprogrammet bruke hele disken.
<jo-erlend> men vent med å gjøre dette. Bare bekreft at innholdet i /mnt/home er riktig.
<Trond---> jo-erlend: kan jeg kopiere alt i mnt til media/Local Disk/ubuntu og starte maskinen paa nytt ?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Trond---> en mappe der har x paa seg som jeg ikke faar aapnet
<Trond---> i home/trond
<Trond---> har ikke permission
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det er sånn det skal være. Lukk Nautilus, trykk alt+f2 og kjør gksudo nautilus. Så ser du igjen.
<jo-erlend> men bare se, ikke røre. Ikke gjør noe der annet enn å se at filene dine er som de skal.
<Trond---> yep
<Trond---> virker naa
<jo-erlend> ja, men kjenner du igjen innholdet? Er det riktig?
<Trond---> ja, men har ja
<Trond---> ja mener jeg
<jo-erlend> ok. Lukk Nautilus
<jo-erlend> så kjører du sudo umount /mnt
<Trond---> skjedde ingenting
<jo-erlend> joda.
<Trond---> eller skulle det vaere tilbakemelding
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Trond---> ok dasaa
<Trond---> kan jeg kopiere over mnt/home til en ekstern harddisk_
<Trond---> slik at jeg har backup av det i det minste
<jo-erlend> æsj. Routeren tryna. Tror jeg har vært borte en stund.
<Trond---> jeg har tid :)
<Trond---> brb 1min
<jo-erlend> hva var det siste jeg skrev?
<Trond---> [11:38] <jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> ok. Bra. Det jeg skrev etterpå var feil :)
<kjes> smått feil tidssone
<jo-erlend> Trond---, du har ikke gjort noe siden det?
<Trond---> nei
<jo-erlend> bra. sudo mv "/media/Local Disk/ubuntu/disks/.fuse_hidden0000000400000001" "/media/Local Disk/ubuntu/disks/root.disk"
<Trond---> done
<jo-erlend> da kan du prøve å reboote.
<Trond---> kult
<Trond---> krysser fingrer
<jo-erlend> ja, hvis det funker, så er det kult. :)
<Trond--> NÅ ER DET FUUUUUU'EN MEG HALLELUJAH STEMNING DELUXE !!!!!!!
<brik> tror det funka
<jo-erlend> det funka, med andre ord? :)
<Trond--> jo-erlend, gi meg kontonummeret ditt så kan jeg overføre noen slanter for det jævla bra arbeidet du gjorde for meg
<Trond--> Hadde det ikke vært for deg så måtte jeg gi tapt på alt og re-installere
<Berge> Har Trond-- lært om backup? (-:
<si-m1> hirr
<Trond--> Hvordan tar jeg backup av Home? Får error når jeg prøver å kopiere
<kjes> http://tinyurl.com/3mtcuqj
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hvilken error?
<Trond--> error opening: permission denied
<Trond--> error opening file: permission denied
<Trond--> mente jeg
<jo-erlend> er det /home eller /home/trond du prøver å kopiere?
<Trond--> /home folder med alle skjulte filer
<jo-erlend> har du kryptert hjemmeområdet ditt?
<Trond--> nei
<Trond--> ikke som jeg vet om
<jo-erlend> ok. Hvis du bare har én bruker, så holder det å kopiere /home/trond.
<Trond--> altså Home Folder
<Trond--> er home/trond
<Trond--> ligger tusenvis av filer der på ca 250 MB
<jo-erlend> mhm. Kopier hele mappen /home/trond til en ekstern disk.
<Trond--> det er det jeg prøvde på
<Trond--> jeg trykket ctrl+h først slik at jeg får med meg config filene
<jo-erlend> det er sikkert noen filer som ikke kan kopieres mens du er logget inn.
<jo-erlend> .gvfs og sånt.
<Trond--> ja
<Trond--> hva er det?
<jo-erlend> ikke viktig.
<Trond--> skal jeg trykke Skip All?
<jo-erlend> skip en av gangen, så har du oversikt.
<jo-erlend> det er sikkert ikke mange.
<Trond--> .gpg
<Trond--> fra .gnupgc
<Trond--> fra .gnupgg
<Trond--> fra .gnupg
<jo-erlend> kan du prøve en gang til er du snill? :)
<Trond--> sånn
<Trond--> var bare to filer
<Trond--> resten gikk
<jo-erlend> da har du kopiert det til en ekstern disk?
<Trond--> ja
<Trond--> men innhold vises forskjell
<Trond--> tar jeg mappa trond vises 26,7 MB
<Trond--> markerer jeg alt inni mappa får jeg 10x mer MB
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<Trond--> jo-erlend, sjekk kontoen du og bekreft du har fått inn noen slanter
<jo-erlend> hehe, takker. Banksystemet fungerer vel ikke så effektivt, tror jeg. :)
<jo-erlend> www.dnb.no
<jo-erlend> det virker som at bare er såvidt det henger sammen noen ganger :)
<Malin_> kanskje det kan være lønnsomt å hjelpe Trond? :D
<Malin_> nei, jeg er sulten jeg, så får lage meg litt mat, så følger jeg litt mer med her senere antar jeg :)
<Malin_> :D
<Trond--> Jeg fikk ikke med meg overraskelsen i dag morges http://www.itavisen.no/875468/e24no-lesere-%ABrickrolled%BB
<Trond--> Dessuten var det mitt påfunn
<Malin_> hehe, intern feil :p
<Malin_> kan ikke se for meg at en intern feil skulle videresende noen til en sånn nettside
<jo-erlend> det er vanligvis interne feil som muliggjør at andre kan gjøre det.
<Malin_> sånnsett så
<Malin_> men det må jo være noen uten fra som har brytt seg inn vil jeg tro, eller så må det jo være noen internt som har gjort det?
<Trond--> treg bank du har da jo-erlend
<brik> begge er mulig, er det internt så kan de ikke være særlig redd for å miste jobben sin :P
<Trond--> Bytt til Storebrand. Har aldri problemer med de.
<brik> tar det ikke vanligvis et par-tre dager å overføre her i landet da?
<Malin_> brik, nei, nettopp, men skjønner at det kan være en intern feil, som gjør det mulig for en utenfra å endre noe der. Var bare at jeg tolket det som at det var en eller annen feil, som bare gjorde at det skjedde av seg selv :p
<brik> ja det hørtes litt rart ut
<Malin_> å overføre penger fra en bank til en annen gjøres på bestemte tidspunkt i løpet av dagen, såvidt jeg veit, men det er jo merkelig at det ikke kan skje like fort som når man sender e-post
<brik> litt av en intern feil :P
<Malin_> mhm :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke lest den artikkelen. Jeg var såvidt innom det i morges, men jeg syntes ikke det var så fryktelig interessant.
<brik> da jeg overførte til en annen konto i samme bank som meg tok det 2-3 dager
<brik> (postbanken)
<Trond--> Jeg sjekka på en webside og siden de ikke holder til i samme konsern og det skjedde etter 12:00 vil det ikke skje noe før neste dag
<Trond--> Faktisk vurderte jeg noen få sekunder da jeg var uten Ubuntu i dag morges å gå tilbake til Windows XP. Men expertisen til jo-erlend fikk meg på bedre tanker. Det er jo bare jeg som ikke er så skilla på GNU/Linux ennå. Det er ennå et stort ukjent terreng for en vanlig wysiwyg bruker.
<jo-erlend> åpner klokka ni og stenger klokka tolv? :)
<Trond--> transaksjonene som er slik bare
<brik> mhm, det som ikke kommer inn innen kl 12 blir ikke med før neste dag
<Malin_> brik, ja, noe i den duren. syntes det er temmelig rart at det ikke skjer med en gang, klarer ikke se for meg hva som gjør at det ikke skulle gå med en gang
<Malin_> eller er det dårlig utbygd det tekniske rundt?
<Malin_> Eller er det fordi de da kan tjene penger på rentene av de pengene?
<Malin_> mens de ligger å venter sånn
<Trond--> tjene penger. ingen annen grunn.
<Trond--> banker må ha sine måter å tjene penger på de også.
<jo-erlend> har det alltid vært mulig å rulle vinduer som ikke har fokus?
<Trond--> jeg liker den funksjonen
<Trond--> windows har den ikke
<jo-erlend> det var litt overraskende, men jeg tror at det egentlig er litt alright.
<Malin_> ja, jeg tror det har vært mulig lenge :)
<Malin_> noe av det første jeg likte med Ubuntu, var at diverse vinduer man fikk opp ikke låste forrige vindu (om en driver med instillinger i et program, etc, og en får opp flere vinduer etterhverandre)
<citoyen> Modalitet
<citoyen> dvs, ikke-modalitet
<jo-erlend> jeg mener at jeg kan rulle firefox med musa uten å bytte fokus fra xchat.
<brik> ohhh!
<brik> takk for tipset
<jo-erlend> det er egentlig ganske alright, selvom jeg ble litt overrasket med en gang.
<Trond--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJTmV0qyz-0&feature=relmfu dette var en av de bedre Rage Quit, men nesten alle er veldig bra.
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-12
<virtuelv> Time Required to Exhaustively Search this Password's Space: 9.88 hundred million trillion trillion centuries
<brik> tror du må ha et bedre passord
<virtuelv> https://www.grc.com/haystack.htm
<virtuelv> http://xkcd.com/936/
<virtuelv> å bytte til passphrases har sine fordeler
<virtuelv> å huske de hundrevis av passordene jeg har blir plutselig mulig
<virtuelv> ulempen er selvsagt at mange ikke godtar passord over "altfor kort"
<virtuelv> (det skumle der er at banker gjerne er verstinger, som forlager "6-8 tegn"
<jo-erlend> jeg foretrekker lange, men forholdsvis enkle passord av andre grunner også. Det gjør det tryggere å logge inn når folk er i nærheten.
<jo-erlend> eller i hvertfall føles det sånn. :)
<Trond--> Jeg har et langt og enkelt passord, likevel fikk jeg dårlig gradering på passord nivået,
<Trond--> Det havnet slik midt på treet av 5 nivåer
<Trond--> eller 6
<virtuelv> Trond--: er det under 15 tegn er det ikke langt
<virtuelv> og har det ikke mixed case og symboler er det mye lettere å gjette
<Trond--> Hva/hvem gjetter?
<jo-erlend> tja. Hvor mye koster det å leie en tallknuser hos Amazon i et par døgn?
<virtuelv> "gjette" = noen som bruteforcer en passord-database de har stjålet
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: i forhold til potensiell gevinst? lite
<brik> ^
<Berge> jo-erlend: Du betaler for CPU-tid, ikke klokketid der.
<virtuelv> men, kanskje minst like viktig i dag, er å aldri gjenbruke passord
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er ikke så veldig forskjellig hvis jobben er av den typen.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jo, for du har ikke sagt noe om hvor mye ompf du trenger.
<virtuelv> for gudene skal vite at mange fortsatt ikke har skjønt at man ikke lagrer passord i plaintekst, eller som en usaltet MD5-hash
<Berge> EC kan skalere rimelig bra horisontalt.
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg vet. Det er en del av spørsmålet om hvor mye det koster. :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/spot-instances/
<Berge> Det er jo et typisk spot pricing-problem.
<jo-erlend> men tusen forsøk per sekund i noen døgn skal vel ikke være helt uoverkommelig, tror jeg.
<Berge> Jeg har ikke fulgt med, hva er det du skal cracke?
<jo-erlend> ikke virtuelvs passord i hvertfall! :)
<Berge> Mer hvilken hash.
<Trond--> Jeg har bare viktige passord til å koble meg mot trådløst internet, nettbank, digipost, email.. Er vel det eneste. Da trenger jeg ikke verdens beste passord.
<jo-erlend> med hvilken hash jeg i hvertfall ikke skal cracke virtuelvs passord? :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja? (-:
<Berge> Jeg har nettopp sett på kompleksitet og sikkerhet for hashing av små plaintextmengder.
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: MD5-hasher er først og fremst problematiske fordi det bare er rene tabelloppslag
<Berge> Eksempelvis tar det ti-tolv sekunder på min ikke spesielt spreke arbeidsstasjon å lage SHA1-hash av alle de mulige personnummerkombinasjonene i Norge.
<Berge> virtuelv: Om du har rainbow tables, ja.
<jo-erlend> ti siffer er jo ikke så veldig langt tall engang. Og når du vet at det er et tall uten noe annet, så er det nokså få kombinasjoner det er snakk om.
<Berge> virtuelv: Hvilket er hvorfor man salter.
<virtuelv> Berge, sa noe om salting lenger opp
<virtuelv> menmen, å bruteforce seg frem til passordet mitt nå tar noen magnituder lenger tid enn jeg antar universet eksisterer
<Berge> jo-erlend: http://stacksmashing.net/2010/11/15/cracking-in-the-cloud-amazons-new-ec2-gpu-instances/
<Berge> hoho, 3500 NTLM-hasher i sekundet!
<Berge> 3500 _millioner_, that is.
<jo-erlend> passord er harry. PÃ¥ tide med eegauth :)
<Berge> eegauth?
 * virtuelv har like stor tro på biometrisk autentisering som han har på science-fiction-AI
<jo-erlend> mhm. libpam-eeg. Du blir vist et tilfeldig bilde, som du reagerer på og den reaksjonen brukes til autentisering. :)
<Berge> virtuelv: Eh, som, vel, bilde på et pass?
<Berge> virtuelv: Biometrisk autentisering har vært i bruk en stund (-:
<virtuelv> ja, men de gangene jeg har testet det, funker det altfor dårlig
<Berge> Det er noe annet.
<virtuelv> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkvwhInv828
<Berge> virtuelv: Det finnes bedre fingeravtrykkslesere enn det.
<Berge> (Ikke at jeg egentlig er tilhenger av biometrisk autentisering.)
<brik> nei de kan jo komme å kappe av deg fingeren!
<jo-erlend> ja, også kan du trues til å logge inn.
<brik> true? er jo bare å ta deg med makt
<brik> true kan man jo men vanlige passord og
<jo-erlend> hvis du leser av tankemønstere, så er det ikke sikkert at det er mulig.
<geirha> http://xkcd.com/538/
<jo-erlend> kan kanskje ha litt uheldige bivirkninger hvis du er stressa. Du er seint ute, men får ikke logget inn fordi du er stressa over å være sent ute :)
<jo-erlend> geirha, bra den der. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg klarer ikke å bli enig med meg selvom om hva jeg skal synes om den nye plasseringen av knappen for å vise dash i ubuntu. Hva synes dere?
<Trond--> En 720p mkv passer ikke inn i Avidemux?
<Trond--> jeg har ikke noe nytt i ubuntu
<brik> dash?
<jo-erlend> mhm. Hovedlinsen i Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> oneiric begynner å se skikkelig bra ut, synes jeg, men akkurat det å flytte knappen til launcheren... Er jeg litt usikker på.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, har du sett den nye alt-tabben enda? Den kommer du til å like godt, tror jeg. :)
<Trond--> ingenting er oppdatert hos meg
<Trond--> Oppdatering er på automatisk
<brik> å?! ny alttab? håper den er raskere enn den gamle
<jo-erlend> Trond--, i 11.10.
<Trond--> åja. når kommer den?
<brik> bah, lenge til
<brik> :P
<brik> oktober
<brik> x.04 er april, x.10 er oktober
<jo-erlend> Trond--, Ubuntus versjoner betyr år.måned. Altså Oktober 11.
<jo-erlend> Oktober 2011.
<Trond--> clever
<jo-erlend> heh, det er jo ingen grunn til at tallene ikke skulle bety noe. :)
<Malin_> jepp. derfor er det litt rart når noen skriver at de kjører Ubuntu 10.4, 11.4 osv, for det virker litt eh, men mulig det er for pirkete fra min side å påpeke det :)
<brik> hvorfor er det rart?
<si-m1> kjekt det, husker aldri hvilke versjon de navnene er
<Sakarias> jeg har gitt opp å huske navn, enklere med versjonsnummer
<kjes> jepps
<kjes> i hvert fall med så enkle versjonsnummer
<jo-erlend> nå er jo ikke navnene tilfeldige heller da.
<jo-erlend> for meg er det like lett å huske at p kommer etter o som at 12 kommer etter elleve.
<brik> i 'pose' gjør den ikke det
<Malin_> ja, jeg også husker lettere versjonsnummeret, og noen distroer har jo litt vanskelig versjonsnavn syntes jeg
<brik> :P
<Malin_> brik, syntes det er rart når norn skriver at de bruker Ubuntu 11.4 og ikke skriver 11.04, men det er mulig det ikke er av stor betydning likevel.
<jo-erlend> brik, poserer du? :)
<brik> åja, la ikke merke til at det sto 10.4 i stedet for 10.04
<brik> ja akkurat nå poserer jeg foran pcen
<jo-erlend> det som er viktig, er jo at folk ikke skriver sånt som 11.1 når de mener 11.10.
<brik> bra det ikke finnes en 11.1 da
<brik> kanskje 1.10 er verre
<jo-erlend> de er i så fall litt tidlig ute. :)
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja, det er jo verre om de skriver 11.1 og ikke 11.10 osv :) 1.10 er definitivt verre :) hihi
<si-m1> blir bra i år 3000, 100.04
<si-m1> nesten slik som javascript viser årstall det
<brik> nei nei, må begynne på 0 da! 00.04
<si-m1> >>> d.getYear()
<si-m1> 111
<si-m1> 2000 compatible!
<xt> er jo lenge til år 2000 i js enda
<si-m1> >>> d.getFullYear()
<si-m1> 2011
<si-m1> huh
<si-m1> nice fix
<jo-erlend> herlig .:)
<Malin_> en sånn med Ubuntu-logo på hadde jo vært stilig http://www.multicom.no/SystemConfigurator.aspx?q=st:10603199;c:100561;fl:0
<Sakarias> er jo lite som hindrer deg i få en trykkeri til å lage en film med ubuntu-logoen på, som du kan lime på laptoplokket ditt
<Malin_> Sakarias, nei, det er jo det enkleste, men om en skulle hatt ny laptop, så kunne det jo vært en idè, men jeg skal ikke ha noen nå så
<jo-erlend> det håper jeg at Canonical er ekstremt forsiktige med å overhodet tenke på.
<jo-erlend> det kan kanskje virke som en god idé sånn med en gang, men det ville også gjøre det vanskeligere å samarbeide med forskjellige leverandører hvis de skulle brande maskiner på den måten. Og det er viktig.
<jo-erlend> ... kanskje jeg overtolket det du skrev. ;)
<geirha> Er vel bare en form for klistremerke?
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg har lest så mange som har ment at Canonical skal gjøre som Apple og fokusere på noen få utvalgte maskiner og få dem til å funke superbra. Det var litt det jeg leste her også, selvom det kanskje ikke var det som ble skrevet. :)
<Malin_> geirha, Det de ordnet på laptoppene der hos multicom var visst ikke klistremerke faktisk
<geirha> Ah. «Designdekselet blir profesjonelt laget i labaoratorie og er permanent (er ikke klistremerke)»
<Malin_> det kan være noen fordeler med å satse på få maskiner, slik apple har gjort. Jeg ser for meg at det kunne vært gjort i tillegg til slik en har det nå
<Malin_> geirha, nettopp
<jo-erlend> Malin_, ja også ville de antakelig vanskeliggjøre samarbeid med Dell, HP, Lenovo, etc.
<geirha> Godt at det blir profesjonelt laget og ikke amatørmessig.
<jo-erlend> hva i huleste er det Banshee driver med _nå_ da?
<Malin_> jo-erlend, jo, den biten igjen ser jeg også, men hvordan er samarbeidet der nå? Klart det hadde vært en fordel om en kunne kjøpe Dell, HP, Lenovo, etc, med preinstallert Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> Banshee må være det mest buggy programmet i Ubuntu.
<Malin_> ser for meg baksiden med denne logoen og sort ellers: altså denne i sånn passe størrelse bak, ikke for diger: http://www.google.no/imgres?q=ubuntu+logo+white&hl=no&client=opera&sa=X&rls=en&channel=suggest&tbm=isch&tbnid=3mMChbVQq1_D6M:&imgrefurl=http://nieds.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-150x150-white-black-196990385&docid=LwVmNZeEAWre3M&w=155&h=155&ei=sDJFTureOcj1-gaB-5STBw&zoom=1&biw=1366&bih=635
<Malin_> jo-erlend, fungerer det ikke noe særlig?
<Malin_> Jeg har nesten ikke brukt det selv
<jo-erlend> helt elendig. Det sier at det spiller en ting, men spiller noe helt annet. Nå klarer jeg ikke å få det til å spille den spillelisten jeg vil ha.
<Malin_> eventujelt denne: http://www.google.no/imgres?q=ubuntu+logo+white&hl=no&client=opera&sa=X&rls=en&channel=suggest&tbm=isch&tbnid=9JUqQCgG5r0RbM:&imgrefurl=http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu%252BLogo%252B150x150%252BOrange%253Fcontent%253D138384&docid=Z-KKiEr4_VRbxM&w=60&h=60&ei=TTNFTsj_Lsyp-gbN7ZD_Bg&zoom=1&biw=1366&bih=635
<Malin_> ah.. :s såpass
<Malin_> HÃ¥per slike ting fungerer problemfritt med 12.04
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle egentlig ha tatt meg tid med Banshee og rapportert noen av de buggene som plager meg. Det er bare så mye annet akkurat nå.
<geirha> HÃ¥per det kommer en laptop med Ubuntu (eller hvilken som helst distro egenlig) ferdig installert snart. PÃ¥ det norske markedet.
<jo-erlend> det er mengder av ting jeg vil ha inn i Quickly Widgets.
<jo-erlend> geirha, enig i det.
<geirha> Man fikk jo sånne netbooks med linux en periode, men de har visst sluttet med det.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, samarbeidet er på bedringens vei med Canonicals sertifiseringer og sånt. Men det er ikke godt nok. Nettopp derfor håper jeg at Canonical ikke finner på å lansere noen egne modeller, eller så mye som tenker tanken på å gjøre det. Det må vurderes tidligst når 12.04 dør, men jeg nekter å tro at tiden vil være moden for det da heller.
<jo-erlend> geirha, og godt er det. De bidro bare til å ødelegge for Ubuntu.
<geirha> jo-erlend: Hvordan ødelegge mener du?
<Malin_> geirha, linuxdistroen var xandros
<Malin_> og den er nok desverre ikke like enkel å bruke som ubuntu
<jo-erlend> i beste fall. Jeg så noen som var enda mer jalla enn det.
<jo-erlend> og som alle vet, Linux er Linux.
<Malin_> vanlige folk får høre det er linux
<geirha> Malin_: Var linpus på den jeg kjøpte.
<Malin_> og ja, da tror de som jo-erlend nettopp sa at linux er linux
<Malin_> geirha, ja, det er vel ikke alle som kom med xandros
<Malin_> tenker å installere ubuntu på en av de maskinene der. viser seg at ei veninne av meg har en slik en med linux, og hun sa det var noe dritt
<Malin_> hihi
<jo-erlend> Malin_, vent til oneiric slippes og installer den. :)
<Malin_> oki
<Malin_> blir den bedre for netbooks enn natty?
<jo-erlend> den blir bedre enn natty. :)
<geirha> Sikkert fordi hun ikke får lastet ned og kjørt MSN Messenger.exe? :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg mistenker vel at noe av årsaken til at man vil flytte ubuntuknappen fra panelet og til launcheren er nettopp for å gjøre det mer behagelig å jobbe i ett vindu. Det er spesielt nyttig for netbooks. Tror ikke at det der er avklart, altså.
<jo-erlend> håhå, fyttikatta så slitsom Banshee ble nå. Må åpne det for hver eneste sang. :)
<geirha> Meh, installer rhythmbox
<Malin_> geirha, ikke utenkelig at det er noe slikt også som ligger bak.
<jo-erlend> neh. Jeg skal rapportere bugs når jeg får tid. I mellomtiden har jeg tomboy :)
<geirha> Den gullapp-greia?
<jo-erlend> jeg har visst om den i årevis, men det er først i det siste at jeg har begynt å bruke den ordentlig. Men den er kjempefin.
<geirha> gul-lapp
<jo-erlend> nja.. Det er ikonet i hvertfall. Det er mer en personlig wiki.
<Malin_> får du spilt av musikk på gule lapper da?
<Malin_> ah
<jo-erlend> Malin_, jeg skriver ned bugs jeg skal jobbe med.
<Malin_> ah :)
<Malin_> hvordan kan jeg bla i unity-docken uten mus?
<Malin_> altså launcheren
<jo-erlend> godt spørsmål. Jeg husker ikke.
<Malin_> ser at det ikke trengs :p jeg får jo opp snarvei til programmer via windows-knappen ser jeg jo nå
<jo-erlend> visste du ikke _Det_?! :)
<jo-erlend> det er jo en herlig funksjon.
<jo-erlend> det bruker jeg seksti ganger i timen. :)
<Malin_> installerte eclipse her om dagen. Tenkte å bruke den, om ingen veit om noe enda bedre, når jeg skal programmere og sånt fremmover
<jo-erlend> Geany er enkel og fin.
<jo-erlend> kommer an på hva du skal gjøre da.
<Malin_> java-programmering
<jo-erlend> Malin_, jeg håper det er påtvunget? :)
<jo-erlend> men det er vel NetBeans som gjelder for Java fremdeles?
<Malin_> pussig, men så en jobbutlysning her om dagen på digi eller noe. Var noen som søkte etter javaekspert eller noe i den duren, så tenkte jeg å sjekke hva det var, hihi.
<Malin_> var bare om javascript. pussig, skjønner de trenger en ekspert i alle fall
<jo-erlend> sats på Python.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, javaprogrammeringa er påtvungen desverre
<jo-erlend> ah, ok.
<Malin_> tja, tror du jeg får lov å programmere Python, mens de andre lærer java?
<jo-erlend> verdt å spørre om!
<Malin_> oki, er netBeans et annet editor-program?
<Malin_> jo-erlend, jeg kan jo spørre :)
<Malin_> python virket mye greiere å skjønne også
<jo-erlend> NetBeans er en IDE for Java med støtte for litt andre ting i tillegg.
<Malin_> men spørsmålet er jo: får jeg jobb om jeg kan python og ikke java?
<jo-erlend> det blir stadig flere jobber for Python-programmerere. Det er flere i #Python-no som har spurt.
<Malin_> ah
<lnostdal> har jo jython
<Malin_> jython?
<lnostdal> ja, python på jvm'en
<lnostdal> ( http://www.finn.no/finn/job/fulltime/result?keyword=python&areaId=&sort=0 )
<Sakarias> er mye forespørsler etter javaprogrammerere for tiden også
<jo-erlend> jada.
<Malin_> ja... og jeg trenger liksom jobb etterhvert
<Malin_> så skader neppe å kunne java
<jo-erlend> og du lærer endel nyttige konsepter hvis du lærer Java, naturligvis... selvom du må glemme mesteparten av det når du senere går over til et nyttig språk :>
<Malin_> jeg har aldri sett noe utlyst, men skal innrømme jeg ikke sjekker så ofte, hvor de søker etter python-programmerere
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja, skjønner jo det....
<Malin_> ser for meg at litt av problemet med java, er det leddet mellom kode og maskin. Denne virituelle maskinsaken.
<jo-erlend> det siste der var en fleip. Det er nyttig å kunne java-liknende språk.
<Malin_> ja, c++ ligner vel mer på java enn python osv
<jo-erlend> Malin_, det er ikke noe problem. Som programmerer er det sjelden at du forholder deg til den.
<Malin_> oki
<Malin_> men hvordan er det i forhold til maskinvareressurser?
<lnostdal> ikke noe problem
<jo-erlend> mer effektivt enn Python og mindre effektivt enn Vala. Det spiller i prinsippet ingen rolle lenger.
<Malin_> så to programmer, ett java og et si c++ da vil ha lik resursbruk?
<jo-erlend> neinei.
<Malin_> ah, neivel
<jo-erlend> java er langt tregere.
<lnostdal> ( http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32q/which-programming-languages-are-fastest.php )
<Malin_> ja, at java er tregere er min erfaring også, ikke som programmerer, men som bruker. vuze er jo java-basert, og utrolig tregt. Føler de programmene jeg har brukt, som er javabaserte er tregere enn andre
<jo-erlend> men for de fleste oppgaver idag, spiller det liten rolle om runtimen er relativt rask eller treig.
<lnostdal> tja, tar en med 3 ting, si c++, java og python er ikke java langt tregere egentlig ..   1.6x .. mens python er 53.9x
<Malin_> og 1.6x hva?
<jo-erlend> da må Java ha blitt ekstremt mye raskere i det siste.
<lnostdal> vuze er jo en kjøkkenbenk
<lnostdal> Malin_, sjekk linken; "median"
<Malin_> man har jo mer datakraft i dag, så skjønner det sånnsett ikke er like problematisk
<jo-erlend> men å programmere tunge oppgaver i høynivåspråk er sjelden en god idé uansett.
<Malin_> ah
<lnostdal> enig, jo-erlend ..   bare pass på at det er en like dårlig idé å gå andre veien
<jo-erlend> Malin_, ta eksempelet mitt med CouchGrid du så forleden. Jeg nekter å tro at du ville få det programmet merkbart raskere om du så var en spesialist i asm.
<Malin_> ah, python er mye tregere enn java, slik jeg leser den testen?!
<Malin_> eller vanskelig å lese den grafen jo
<jo-erlend> Malin_, ja. Men måten du bruker språkene på i virkeligheten gjør at det ikke spiller noen rolle. Python er ekstremt mye raskere å jobbe med enn Java, som er raskere å jobbe med enn C, etc.
<lnostdal> ja, Malin_ ... men si du, uh, lager et web UI eller si noe i PyGTK+ ..   det at python er tregt har ingen ting å si siden python og maskinen bruker 99.9% av tiden til å vente på bruker input anyways ..       (d.v.s. du skriver sikkert ikke et video-dekomprimeringsverktøy uansett)
<Malin_> ja, for det er lettere å kode i python, færre kodelinjer for å gjøre samme operasjon, ser jeg for meg osv?
<Malin_> føler python ser så pent ut jeg :)
<lnostdal> brukerinput*
<jo-erlend> ja og ingen kompilasjon hver gang du gjør en liten endring.
<Malin_> mhm
<jo-erlend> "bah. Kommafeil. Kompilere, vente ti minutter og se igjen".
<Malin_> ja sånt er :S
<jo-erlend> dessuten er Java og de språkene så fryktelig strenge. Du må liksom gjøre som du får beskjed om hele tiden.
<lnostdal> jeh, java er "kjedelig"
<Malin_> men nå er det nå det jeg må lære og ser frme til det, selv om det er litt snålt språl
<jo-erlend> fordelen ved å lære Java, er at det blir veldig lett å lære Vala etterpå.
<Malin_> *språk
<Malin_> Vala?
<lnostdal> men merker at det er en del java-shops som har begynnt å bruke ting som jython, jruby og clojure o.l. ..   altså de bruker andre språk enn java på jvm'en; de anser jvm'en som "hovedpoenget" i det de gjør ..      en god run-time er vanskelig å finne, og jvm'en er god
<jo-erlend> Vala er et veldig Java-liknende språk, men det kompilerer til C.
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, det kan jeg være enig i .
<Malin_> hvorfor  benyttes andre språk enn java i jvm-en?
<lnostdal> fordi en kan uttrykke seg bedre (kjappere å "skrive koden", men også vedlikehold) ved å bruke mer fleksible språk enn java
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> har lyst å prøve å lage et bash-script, som automatiserer installasjonen av den fm-sender-hacken jeg gjorde på n900-en min her om dagen
<lnostdal> bash er forferdelig; bruk python hvis du skal scripte :)
<Malin_> virket som personen som hadde laget det, ikke gjorde det, fordi personen ikke klarte det
<Malin_> men mulig det var å pakke det som deb eller noe
<Malin_> lnostdal, okey :)
<Malin_> er det lett å få python til å kjørje kommanoder? slik som hm.. kall det linuxkommandoer da
<jo-erlend> jada.
<lnostdal> jupps
<Malin_> da har jeg et prosjekt :D
<jo-erlend> :)
<Malin_> python kjører jo fint på n900 så
<jo-erlend> Malin_, javisst. GTK-programmer også! :)
<Malin_> mhm :)
<lnostdal> yup, og en kan kompinere; http://www.pygtk.org/
<Malin_> fikk jo kjørt noen ruby-programmer der jeg hadde laget en gang også :D
<lnostdal> kombinere*
<Malin_> eller var vel mer avskrift, men morro var det jo
 * jo-erlend minner om #Python-no :)
<Malin_> noe av den hacken innebefatter en python-fil, så man kan vel sikkert flytte en *.py-fil med et python-script?
<jo-erlend> klart det.
<Malin_> eh, klart, vi har jo egen python-kanal :)
<geirha> Men ikke bruk .py-etternavn på et skript
<jo-erlend> nei, det er sant. Med mindre det er en GUI-app som også skal kunne kjøres i Windows. Da kan det være alright å bruke .pyw.
<jo-erlend> jeg har lagt meg til den uvanen selv.
<geirha> Skal man lage en GUI-app, vil man fort begynne å dele opp koden i moduler, og da setter man opp et distutils-skript som gjør det fornuftige for hver plattform.
<jo-erlend> det er sant.
<Malin_> dageriv, så du joina deg inn her igjen? :)
<Malin_> :)
<dageriv> :D
<Malin_> back
<Malin_> hm.. snåle er at den fm-hacken ser ut til å ha gjort alt motsatt. Den sender nå kun med full styrke om jeg har strømmen i :p
<Malin_> og før var den best uten laderen i (strømmen i)
<Malin_> fikk testet i bilen her jeg er, og det var ikke som jeg trodde, den virker bedre nå enn før, så det ut til
<superos> testet hva?
<emma> hej
<emma> Does anyone here speak English as well?
<Berge> Hej!
<Berge> (Which is Swedish (-: )
<Berge> But we do speak English. (And understand Swedish. And Danish. And even German, and some Spanish.)
<emma> you guys rock
<emma> how do I say hello in Norwegian?
<Berge> "Hei" or "Hallo"
<Berge> Or "God dag"
<emma> How do you say, "Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-no" in Norwegian?
<Berge> All meaning the obvious.
<Berge> "Hei! Velkommen til #ubuntu-no"
<emma> awesome :)
<Berge> (I like how you actually find Norwegian phrases being very close to English.)
<emma> yes very much so. I wonder if Norwegian is in the same family.
<Berge> It is, it's all latin (-:
<Berge> (Norwegian is germanic, which is indo-european. English is also indo-european.)
<Malin_> superos, fm-senderen på N900 med en modifisert versjon
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-13
<Trond--> Jeg sletta en mappe som ikke la seg i Trash. Er det fordi mappa lå i /host ?
<Trond--> Ikke noe viktig, men la bare merke til det.
<geirha> Ja, fordi den lå på et annet filsystem enn hjemmekatalogen din.
<Trond--> Godt å vite siden jeg bruker Wine.
<superos> flott, prøver å kopiere en file fra en ftp-katalog til en annen og Nautilus begynner å torturere cpu'n min
<superos> killall nautilus
<superos> Så skjedde det igjen. Logger inn på ftp-server via Nautilus. Prøver en rett fra kopiering av en fil fra en katalog til en annen og "vifta" begynner å uule igjen.
<superos> Da installerer vi heller filezilla
<Trond--> Er det Ubuntu 64-bit jeg må installere om jeg skal bruke mer enn 4GB RAM?
<Trond--> MÃ¥ ha mye RAM for WoW. 4GB+
<hjd> 64bits Ubuntu vil gi deg mulighet til å bruke mer enn 4 gb RAM ja (forutsatt at du har en 64bits prosessor). Dog, wow trenger da vel ikke i nærheten av så mye ram?
<lnostdal> hm, tro om Android og Chrome OS kommer til å "smelte sammen" etter hvert ...
<Trond--> Jeg har et Asus P5Q SE2 P45 Socket-775 DDR2 hovedkort. Hvilken rambrikke eller to, totalt 2GB, kan jeg bruke sammens med Corsair Twin2x PC6400 DDR2 kit CL4 w/2x 1GB?
<Trond--> Slik at jeg har totalt 4GB
<lnostdal> sjekket asus sin hjemme side?
<lnostdal> ..jeg vet MSI har veldig god info m.t.p. minnebrikker og kompatibilitet for sine hoverdkort
<Trond--> For?
<lnostdal> for info?
<lnostdal> hallo liksom ... :}
<Trond--> De vet vel ikke om hvilke minnebrikker som kan mikses?
<lnostdal> jeg ville aldri mixet minne, egentlig
<lnostdal> kjøp samme type .. samme hastighet .. o.s.v.
<Trond--> da skal jeg sjekke på helt nye minnebrikker
<lnostdal> ..og fra samme produsent, også
<Trond--> De viser bare G41 og P35 på http://www.asus.no/Motherboards/#Intel_Socket_775
<Trond--> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/#Intel_Socket_775 var mye bedre
<Trond--> **When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows® 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended
<Trond--> Gjelder dette Ubuntu også?
<hjd> det gjelder alle 32 bit systemer. Kort fortalt angir 32bit en grense for hvor mange adresser man kan ha til ting man lagrer i RAM. Slipper man opp for adresser får man ikke lagret mer.
<hjd> Jeg er ikke helt sikkert på hvorfor mindre enn 3 gig er anbefalt, men det er sannsynligvis fordi resten ikke vil bli brukt.
<Trond--> Tror jeg skal kjøpe ny PC
<hjd> Man kan forsåvidt bruke PAE for å få tilgang til mer enn 4 gig, men jeg tror det blir ansett som en hack.
<Trond--> Skjønte jeg ikke. Enten er det 4GB OS kan bruke eller ikke.
<hjd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension Den utvider antallet adresser man kan bruke. (Jeg kjenner strengt tatt ikke til detaljene)
<Sakarias> har P5Q hovedkort, kjører over 4GB
<Trond--> Jeg kan bruke 16GB på mitt hovedkort, men trenger jo 64-bit Ubuntu vel.
<Sakarias> jupp
<Trond--> Fant en KHX8500D2K2/4G på Komplett.no men QVL har KHX8500D2K2/1GN og 2GN. Betyr det at jeg ikke kan bruke de rambrikkene på hovedkortet?
<Trond--> Når det gjelder CPU og spill så er vel Duo bedre enn flere kjerner siden spill ikke utnytter mer enn en kjerne? OS'er har vel ingenting med den saken å gjøre?
<lnostdal> via wine greier ikke spill å utnytte mer enn 1 kjerne uansett
<Trond--> åh
<Trond--> hmm da skulle vel min E8400 3GHz være blant toppen ennå da i spill
<Malin_> synd ikke wine kan bruke flere kjerner da, men er vel ikke så lett å ordne noe som fungerer optimalt opp mot hardware antar jeg?
<em> hei
<lnostdal> tror problemet er komplisert; det er ikke bare wine, men også wine kombinert med opengl-drivere som gjør akkurat dette vanskelig
<lnostdal> ..men jeg husker ikke detaljer; lenge siden jeg tittet på dette
<Trond--> så SSD slites ikke ut raskere enn HDD
<Trond--> det er visst 3 år gammel info
<Malin_> Trond--, så ssd har utviklet seg og blitt mer solid?
<Malin_> :p haha, jeg så ikke det nå, men det var jo nesten litt dobbelt-betydning
<Malin_> en solid solid state drive :p lol
<Trond--> hm?
<Malin_> ssd står jo for solid state drive, gjør det ikke?
<Jimtrim> indeed
<Malin_> og jeg tenkte at de kanskje var mer solid bygget, eller bygget slik at de ikke slites så fort som før, etc
<jo-erlend> ssd er jo ekstremt mye mer solid enn en harddisk. Det er ikke så mange centimeterne en harddisk skal falle før den er ubrukelig.
<Malin_> mhm
<Trond--> Jeg synes å merke at det frøs noen ganger mens jeg spilte WoW. Da er det ikke i OS, men det trådløse.
<Trond--> Jeg skrudde av wireless i msconfig i Windows før jeg starta opp spillet. I Ubuntu vet jeg ikke om det er noe sånt.
<Trond--> Jeg jeg
<Trond--> lol
<Trond--> ..blir galern
<Malin_> nei, er vel ikke noe msconfig her, men en kan gå til noe som heter: "startup applications"
<Malin_> der kan en styre litt hva en vil skal starte eller ikke
<Trond--> jeg vil at det wireless internet skal starte ja :)
<Trond--> men jeg kunne skru av et script i windows mens windows kjørte slik at jeg slapp frysing midt i spillingen
<Trond--> merkelig at ubuntu bruker det samme opplegget som windows slik at spillingen fryser av og til
<Malin_> et script i windows som stopper trådløsforbindelsen?
<Trond--> et eller annet som msconfig kjører
<Trond--> det stopper ikke internet men det het wireless internet somethinf
<Malin_> snakker vi windows, ubuntu eller wine nå?!
<Trond--> Wireless zero configuration kanskje
<Trond--> Windows XP
<Malin_> ah
<Trond--> Windows XP > msconfig > Wireless zero configuration
<Trond--> stop
<Trond--> eller disable
<Trond--> husker ikke
<Malin_> ja, og når du gjør det, så virker wow bedre?
<Trond--> ja da flyter det
<Malin_> og du ønsker et script du kan kjøre i stedet?
<Trond--> nei. jeg lurer på om det samme skjer i Ubuntu
<Malin_> ah
<Trond--> jeg må spille mer for å være sikker
<Malin_> du kan vel kjøre: sudo iwconfig wlan0 stop
<Malin_> hm. eller er det
<Malin_> sudo ifconfig wlan0 stop
<Malin_> oki
<Trond--> jeg noterer den ned til senere
<Trond--> ipconfig?
<Malin_> nei, ifconfig
<Malin_> ipconfig er windows
<Malin_> men en starter igjen ved å kjøre: sudo ifconfig wlan0 start
<Trond^^> hva &#%>% da. synes jeg booter maskinen oftere enn jeg gjorde i windows xp
<Trond--> keyboardet funker ikke når ubuntu fryser
<Trond--> skjedde når jeg kjørte wow i wine også noen ganger
<Malin_> prøvd med skjerf?
<Malin_> men det skjer hos meg også noen ganger
<Malin_> at ubuntu fryser
<Malin_> og hverken mus eller tastatur virker. Skjer oftest når maskina har vært i ventemodus og jeg skal starte den igjen
<Malin_> lurer litt på hvorfor. har ikke undersøkt det videre, men frustrerende er det
<Trond--> jeg trodde gnu/linux skulle forhindre sånt. det er jo også en av grunnene til at jeg skifta OS.
<Trond--> tror det var noe som skjedde i firefox som gjorde det. en stream.
<Malin_> ja, jeg veit
<Malin_> hm.. jo, jeg har også opplevd noen ganger at plutselig så fryser mus/tastatur uten at jeg har vært borti noe ventemodus eller dvale for den saks skyld
<Malin_> men kan det tenkes det er grafikkdrivere som gjør at det fryser, eller kan det være noe annet
<Malin_> i følge dmesg har jeg denne: EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=600
<Malin_> og da kan det jo være grunnen til at det frøys. en feilmelding i forbindelse med å montere disken igjen etter ventemodus? hm.. i såfall hvorfor. jeg får google litt, for det er i grunn ikke bra i det heletatt
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-14
<Trond--> hvordan avslutter jeg et spill jeg ikke kan multitaske tilbake til?
<Trond--> fant ut av det
<Trond--> men nå funker ikke gui på alt+tab funksjonen
<Trond--> nå funker det igjen. måtte høyreklikke et ikon og ta Avslutt
<Trond--> '<OmNomDeBonBon> Ubuntu isn't stable, nor is it managed properly
<Trond--> Merkelig at jeg ikke fikk velge hvor jeg ville installere Steam
<Trond--> Gikk fint med World of Warcraft
<Trond--> c:\program files\steam
<Trond--> så endte det opp med at jeg ikke hadde nok plass
<Trond--> skal jeg ha dual boot må jeg installere windows før ubuntu?
<Malin_> virker nesten sånn :S Windows er visst ikke glad i å ligge på en logisk partisjon, men vil visst ligge på første primærpartisjonen. Det er en av grunnene til at jeg ikke ønsker å installere windows her i alle fall
<Trond--> Jeg vurderer å installere Windows 7 for spilling
<Trond--> Wine er ustabilt
<Malin_> hver gang jeg åpner opp terminalen står dette:
<Malin_> http://pastebin.com/7zt5svBY
<Malin_> så har ikke ordnet med det, men finner nå, når jeg tekte å ordne det, ikke ut hva som gjør det heller
<hjd> Malin_: har du forsøkt å søke (greppe) etter de filstiene? Mulig det er noe som har lagt seg til i ~/.bashrc eller lignende filer.
<Malin_> hjd, det har jeg ikke testet, men jeg veit at første gang det dukket opp noe der, husker ikke om det er samme linjene som nå, var etter jeg installerte en slags oppdatering til linux-kjerna for å endre noen linjer som skulle gjøre noe raskere (dårlig forklart fra min side)
<Malin_> skal undersøke det jeg :)
<Malin_> men hva jeg skal greppe da?
<Malin_> | grep <søkeord>
<Malin_> i .bashrc?
<Malin_> ser ikke ut som de linjene står i .bashrc
<hjd> Malin_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29422/terminal-error-messages-bash-dev-cgroup-cpu-user-2823-tasks-no-such-file-or-d ?
<Malin_> takk :) skal teste ut det jeg :)
<hjd> forøvrig ville jeg søkt etter "/dev/cgroup/" og så lagt på mer av stien hvis det var mer enn et treff. Jeg har en mistanke om at tallet er id til prosessen som kjører slik at den vil forandre seg fra gang til gang (og dermed vil du ikke finne den om du søker etter den)
<Malin_> da var det relatert til den kernel-hacken jeg la inn ,men tror ikke den er nødvendig unastt, da jeg har nyere kernel i dag
<Malin_> det kan jeg teste ut ja
<hjd> Fra det jeg ser, er det en hack som skal tilsvare de magiske 200 linjene som ble patchet i kjernen.
<hjd> Mener å huske de 200 magiske linjene skal være i Nattys kjerne.
<Malin_> hjd, ser ikke ut til at det er noe /dev/cgroup her faktisk
<Malin_> hjd, nettopp
<hjd> den linken fra askubuntu linker videre til en beskrivelse av hacken, og det virker som det er en generell metode og en for ubuntu for å få det til å fungere.
<Malin_> ja
<hjd> Hei alle sammen. Jeg sendte nettopp en epost til epostlisten om ubuntu-no's søknad til å bli godkjent LoCo igjen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorwegianTeam/NorwegianTeamReApprovalApplication2011
<hjd> Hvis noen har noe informasjon eller planer å bidra med, er det bare å legge til. :)
<hjd> har vi hatt bare to IRC-møter i år?
<Malin_> hva var grunnen til at vi mistet LoCo? lav aktivitet?
<hjd> alle som har blitt godkjent må sende en reapproval søknad annet hvert år.
<hjd> Som vi da ikke har gjort.
<hjd> Regner med det er for at de vil ha en statusoppdatering slik at de har en viss oversikt over at alle offisielle LoCoer er sånn passe aktive.
<hjd> Malin_: forøvrig, hvis du har noe å bidra med er det bare å legge det til søknaden. Alle monner drar :)
<Malin_> ja, jeg skulle jo få noe brief fra Ruben om hvordan jeg skulle skrive disse rapportene hver måned også, men hørte ikke mer om det og ikke veit jeg hva som skjer i ubuntu-norge utenom på kanalen her da
<Malin_> men jeg maste jo ikke selv heller
<hjd> "rapporter"? Tror jeg ikke jeg kjenner til?
<Malin_> oki
<hjd> lyst til å utdype? :)
<Malin_> Ruben Romero snakket om at man 1 gang i mnd sendte inn en slags rapport om hva som hadde skjedd i det norske ubuntu-miljøet siden forrige måned
<Malin_> sånne ting :)
<hjd> ah, ok.
<hjd> Høres vagt kjent ut....
<Malin_> ja
<Trond--> Skal jeg kjøpe 2.5 tommer SSD må jeg kjøpe noe i tillegg for å montere eller bare sjekke at kabinettet kan ta 2.5 tommer?
<Malin_> så lenge du har plass til og tilkoblingsmulighet for 2.5" skulle det jo gå, men om det er en stasjonær, spørs det om det er så små ekspansjonsbrønner, men en disk kan jo ligge løst også
<Malin_> kanskje ikke å anbefale dog
<sandsmark> du kan jo evt. kjøpe med sånn skinneting som gjør at de passer i vanlige brønner
<Malin_> jepp, sånt finnes
<Trond--> http://www.dustinhome.no/cooler-master-fulltower-haf-x-nvidia-edition-black-green/product/5010594425 Skjulte 2.5"-ekspansjonsplasser
<Trond--> Hva er det?
<Trond--> Kan hende jeg ikke trenger å kjøpe noe ekstra for å montere. Høres bare rart ut med 'skjulte'..
<Trond--> for et dilemma
<Trond--> jeg har lyst å spille, men det er jo windows som er optimalt, samt at ubuntu fryser av og til.
<Trond--> kjedelig å kjøre dual boot. pendle frem og tilbake.
<Malin_> Trond--, ja, enig der.. sukk, det er ikke noe enkelt det der. Hadde jeg kunnet installert xp f.eks. på en logisk partisjon, ville jeg gjort det i 2009, da denne var ny, men siden det ikke gikk ble det ikke noe. Var ikke aktuelt å ha widows på primærpartisjonen, som tidligere nevnt
<Simira> Trond--: spill battle for wesnoth
<Malin_> Simira, det gjør jeg :D
<Malin_> men er en del scenarioer der som er temmelig vanskelig
<Malin_> eller campaigns da
<Simira> hvilke?
<Simira> har spilt gjennom alle standard og de fleste store nå, tror jeg
<sandsmark> jeg gav opp battle for wesnoth alt for fort, bare døde :3
<Simira> blir en del save og load, såklart, men det er et veldig bra spill synes jeg
<Malin_> hehe :) Ja, jeg har juksa litt noen ganger, men finnes strategier, etc
<Simira> <-- addict
<sandsmark> hihi
<Simira> det hender man må ta et scenario på nytt, ja
<hjd> jeg spilte gjennom den korteste av standard kampanjene i alle fall, men tror ikke jeg spilte så mye utover det.
<Malin_> ja, det syntes jeg også. Utrolig å finne et så bra spill som er open source, men syntes faktisk noen av scenariene er så vanseklige at ja du veit
<Malin_> jeg også
<Simira> det finnes walkthroughs på de også da
<Malin_> også kan en komme til neste "brett" også har man kanksje ingen units som er oppgradert til høy nok level osv :S
<Malin_> Det er det
<Malin_> men til tross for de, så har jeg noen ganger måttet jukse :S
<Simira> jukse?
<Trond--> Kan jeg partisjonere en SSD disk i WIn7 slik at jeg får ren Ubuntu install på den andre partisjonen?
<hjd> Det er mulig jeg har nevnt det før, men Wesnoth har et kapittel i denne boken om arkitekturen i forskjellige open source programmer http://www.aosabook.org/en/wesnoth.html
<hjd> i tilfelle noen er interesserte...
<geirha> Trond--: Bare la det være noe upartisjonert plass, så kan Ubuntu lage partisjon der.
<Malin_> Simira, ja, en kan jukse ved å trykke: a:
<Malin_> og da får en opp en tekstboks
<Malin_> så kan en skrive kommandoer, så skriver man: debug
<hjd> noen som har spilt warzone2100 forresten?
<Malin_> nei
<hjd> Det er et postapokalyptisk scifi strategispill. En morsom del er at du finner artifakter fra før apokalypsen som du bruker til å oppgradere og lage ny enheter.
<Malin_> ah :)
<Malin_> er det open source også?
<hjd> Jepp, i Ubuntus pakkearkiver også.
<hjd> Eneste er at jeg har litt problemer med å holde styrkene mine i live, så jeg lurte på om noen hadde noen tips.
<Simira> Malin_: ah, like that. Har jeg aldri hatt bruk for. :)
<Malin_> Simira, skulle ønske jeg ikke trengte det selv... sukk, kanskje jeg er dårlig til å gjøre det rett i forhold til walkhtroughen
<Malin_> blir liksom ikke såå gøy med juks, så blir sånn juks på en måte at det blir ikke mer enn akkurat nødvendig
<sandsmark> mister litt mestringsfølelse når man jukser :p
<Simira> Malin_: jeg spiller dog alltid på letteste nivå
<Malin_> Simira, eh, det kan forklare litt.. jeg spiller på middels :)
<Simira> Malin_: har spilt et par på det, det er ganske stor forskjell. Spiller heller easy enn å jukse :P
<Malin_> ja..... :) Jeg får spille igjennom alt på nytt på easy tenker jeg :)
<Malin_> du har jo et viktig poeng.... :)
<sandsmark> jeg spiller nesten alle spill på den enkleste vanskelighetsgraden :p
<Berge> Ja, man skal jo rekke å bli ferdig før man går lei.
<Trond--> så jeg installerer win7 først på ssd. så reboot med ubuntu livecd og den vil lage en egen partisjon?
<Trond--> uten sånn kluss jeg har nå som jo-erlend sier
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Trond--> skikkelig ille dette. win7 for spill og ubuntu for surfing og andre programmer.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke noe vanskeligere enn å installere fra Windows, sånn som du gjorde sist. Men det er en veldig mye bedre måte å gjøre det på.
<Trond--> hadde foretrekt om alle kunne gå for opensource heller.
<Malin_> Trond--, du opplever at Ubuntu fryser helt innimellom? Bruker du også Opera nettleser?
<jo-erlend> det er ikke noen tekniske hindringer for å kjøre lukket programvare i Ubuntu. De må bare tilpasses litt.
<Malin_> mamma fikk nettopp totalt frys på sin Ubuntu-box 10.04
<geirha> Hvordan er installasjonen av Windows 7? Er det fortsatt TUI, slik det var i Windows XP og tidligere?
<Trond--> jeg bruker  bare firefox som webleser
<Malin_> og hun kjører også _Opera som meg. Jeg opplever det innimellom
<Malin_> oki
<jo-erlend> geirha, nei, men det tar fire ganger så lang tid nå :)
<Berge> geirha: Nei, og det er mye raskere nå.
<Berge> d-:
<jo-erlend> haha
<Trond--> hvilken måte er bedre å gjøre det på?
<Berge> geirha: Win7-installasjonen er faktisk rimelig brukbart UI på. Det er få spørsmål.
<Malin_> kjørte dmesg | tail og kom opp noen feilmelding om opera-pluginwrapper. Derfor jeg lurte på om det kunne være noe der
<hjd> Malin_: har ikke opplevd at Ubuntu fryser av at jeg  bruker Opera.
<Berge> Ulempen er at den er veldig lite fleksibel, selvsagt. (Jeg er veldig glad i d-i.)
<jo-erlend> sammenliknet med å installere Windows NT fra disketter, er det kanskje riktig.
<Berge> Sammenlignet med å installere XP på tilsvarende maskinvare.
<Malin_> hjd, nei, jeg bare hadde en tanke i hodet om at det kanskje var en sammenheng
<jo-erlend> Trond--, å installere Windows først og så installere Ubuntu ordentlig etterpå, er best -- forutsatt at du vil ha Windows, naturligvis. Men altså; ikke start installasjonen fra Windows. Reboot til Ubuntu live-sesjon først. Resten er veldig enkelt.
<jo-erlend> Berge, det tar fremdeles raskt i nærheten av en time på en moderne maskin da. Så raskt er det ikke.
<Trond--> jo-erlend, da går det greit med 2 OS på en SSD?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det tok mer femten minutter sist jeg prøvde.
<Berge> Men installasjonshastighet har aldri vært et mål for meg.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det kommer an på hvor stor plass du har på SSDen din.
<Berge> Det er ikke så voldsomt ofte jeg installerer maskiner.
<Trond--> 120 GB
<geirha> Så Windows har beveget seg mer i retning av å være brukervennlig? :)
<Malin_> sukk, må ordne ny lader til denne laptopen her. blinker jo hele tida i skjermen, fordi den går i batteri og så i strømmodus
<Berge> geirha: Ja.
<hjd> Malin_: tja, jeg vet ikke.
<Berge> geirha: Eller ikke Win7-UIetl.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det holder i massevis, selv for Windows 7. Windows krever 20-25GB omtrent og Ubuntu krever 4-5 eller noe sånt. Det er lurt å gi dem litt ekstra spillerom.
<Berge> Det er ganske håpløst
<Trond--> Jeg vurderer en helt ny maskin http://i.imgur.com/xLnru.png
<Trond--> Win7 og Ubuntu 11.04
<Trond--> Jeg vet ikke om Win7 tar det trådløse nettverkskortet mitt, og jeg aner ikke hva det er en gang. Hvor ser jeg infoen om den i Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> lspci | grep wireless eller noe sånt?
<jo-erlend> kanskje slenge på noen -vvvvvvv :)
<Trond--> 05:02.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<Trond--> fant ikke noe trådløst der jeg skulle kjøpe trådløst kort. tenkte å finne en uten ledning.
<Trond--> dvs en uten ledning til antenne
<jo-erlend> Trond--, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsEdimax
<Trond--> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=607604 LCD refresh rate har noe å si
<Trond--> ingen d-link
<Trond--> netgear
<geirha> Bare kjøp en med pingvin på pakken, så fungerer den.
<Trond--> problemet er jo at det finnes ikke noe sånt i Norge
<Trond--> trådløst er jo omtrent borte
<Trond--> skjønner ikke noe jeg
<jo-erlend> jeg er også litt overrasket over at det tilsynelatende finnes så få trådløse nettverkskort for stasjonære PCer.
<lnostdal> jeg trenger et trådløst kort til stasjonær PC, men har ikke funnet noe  (eller d.v.s. jeg fant et som ikke fungerte ... x) ..)
<jo-erlend> jeg var også på utkikk etter et sånt for noen uker siden, men det var så dårlig utvalg at jeg utsatte det til senere.
<geirha> Er det ikke bare å kjøpe en usb-dongel da?
<jo-erlend> det går an, men ...
<jo-erlend> svært mulig at jeg kjøper noen sånne homeplugs isteden.
<Trond--> sånn. backup av home folder og wow.
 * Trond-- gjør seg klar for det nye
<Trond--> Når jeg har to OS installert og jeg vil gå fra Win7 til Ubuntu da må jeg vel restarte maskinen?
<Berge> Ja.
<jo-erlend> nja.. Det kommer an på hva du skal gjøre. Det er ingenting i veien for å noen ganger boote Ubuntu i virtualbox, andre ganger boote på ordentlig. Det samme funker andre vei, selvom Windows ikke tradisjonelt har håndtert det like godt.
<Malin_> problemet slik jeg ser det, er at en ikke får utnytta hardware, slike en får på en vanlig installasjon. men finnes vel noe bioser som er laget så en kan gjøre det også?
<Trond--> nå kjøpte jeg høyttalere, mus og musmatte også. 13.5K brukt i dag.. på hobbyen min.
<Trond--> skulle gi meg noe å gjøre mens verden imploderer.
<Trond--> Black Adder maraton på BBC Entertainment,
<Trond--> britisk humor var alltid bedre enn alles andre i mine yngre dager
<Trond--> Skjer med Empty Trash? Hver gang jeg gjør det så er ikonet fremdeles uforandret.
<Trond--> Med masse papir oppi.
<brik> min tømmes :>
<Malin_> syntes så synd på han her jeg... http://vimeo.com/12554997
<Malin_> er to videoer jeg ikke finner igjen men
<Trond--> Når jeg får min nye PC, så installerer jeg Win7 på SSD som da vil være 'C:'. Så starter jeg maskinen på nytt og booter i CD-rom for å installere Ubuntu. Hvordan velger jeg hvor jeg skal installere Ubuntu? Vil det stå 'C:'?
<Trond--> holdt nesten på å glemme. jeg må jo notere ned hvilke programmer jeg må installere på nytt samt addons for firefox.
<Trond--> Jeg har bare installert 2,5GB med apps i Ubuntu. Muligens jeg bare tar 15GB når jeg installerer det neste gang.
<Trond--> 10GB burde egentlig være mer enn nok, men bare for å være på den sikre siden.
<citoyen> 64k ought to be enough for anybody!
<Berge> 640 d-:
<Trond--> det var tider når man tweake i dos
<Trond--> hadde man litt for lite kunne man ikke starte de berømte spillene
<Malin_> Trond--, det er mulig lettere å partisjonere opp i windows først, med et partisjoneringsverktøy, men i Ubuntu-installasjonen, får du også opp en partisjoneringssak, der du kan velge hvor Ubuntu skal ligge. Det blir ikke noe C: på Ubuntu
<Malin_> var derfor en hadde himem eller noe i den duren tror jeg
<Malin_> himem.sys ?
<Malin_> den første partisjonen heter gjerne: sda1 også er det vanligvis plass til 4 andre primærpartisjoner, og etter det så kommer sda5
<Malin_> virker som at ubuntu gjerne får sda5 og utover
<Trond--> jeg trenger ikke partisjonere i windows
<Trond--> jeg bare installerer win7. booter ubuntu fra cd-rom og installerer.
<Trond--> hva vil det stå når jeg skal velge hvor ubuntu skal installeres?
<Trond--> vil det ikke stå c: ?
<Trond--> må jo hvertall passe på at det installeres på den rette harddisken
<Trond^^> jeg skal hvertfall ikke spille mer på gnu/linux nei
<Trond^^> restarter jo maskinen 5 ganger til dagen
<Malin_> nei, om det er et spill skrevet for windows, kan jeg jo forstå deg godt
<Trond^^> jeg vet det
<Trond^^> brukermarkedet er for lite i gnu/linux miljøet
<Trond^^> dessuten er de forskjellige distroene også ulike slik at det ikke går ann å skrive for et bestemt gnu/linux miljø
<Trond--> hater å oppgradere for hver gang noen få år har passert. ikke det at det koster mye penger, men all installeringen og konfigureringen.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du burde prøve å bruke stasjonsbokstaver minst mulig i Windows også. Det er en forferdelig uting.
<Trond--> Det er jo Windows som lager de
<Trond--> Hva er uting med det? starter med C, så D osv. Lett å huske hva som er hva, samt man kan navngi dem også.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det du sa om at distroene er for forskjellige til at man kan skrive for alle, er bare tøys.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hvilken stasjonsbokstav som brukes, kommer an på en mengde faktorer som kan endre seg over tid. Klarer du å huske hvilken minnepinne som har T: for eksempel? Det er _mye_ enklere å gjøre det som i Ubuntu, at du samler sånt i en egen mappe, som for eksempel C:\media
<jo-erlend> jeg for min del, synes /media/feriebilder-1996 er enklere å huske enn S:\, men det er jo valgfritt.
<Trond--> Stasjonsbokstav dukker bare opp når man putter i noe eksternt. Det lagres ikke.
<Trond--> http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/1921984038#7
<jo-erlend> :>
<jo-erlend> Trond--?
<Trond--> Jeg samler ikke på minnepinner.
<Trond--> Nå får jeg jo dessuten 6TB med intern lagringsplass.
<jo-erlend> 3x2TB i RAID0 kanskje?
<Trond--> Hva skal jeg med raid?
<Trond--> Dette er ikke noe ftp
<Trond--> Eller sharing i det hele tatt
<jo-erlend> uh? Hæ?
<Trond--> Hva?
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke helt hva raid og ftp har med hverandre å gjøre. :)
<Trond--> Avleggs
<jo-erlend> raid er avleggs?
<Trond--> Raid er noe jeg aldri har hatt bruk for, likeså med SCSI.
<jo-erlend> med så stor lagringsplass, virker det usannsynlig kjedelig å måtte hente opp data fra backups. Å kjøre med så store disker uten noen form for redundanse, hadde jeg ikke orket tanken på engang. :)
<Trond--> Skjønner ikke hva du sier der
<jo-erlend> raid brukes for å unngå at man mister data hvis en harddisk går i stykker. Men så er det noen som bruker RAID0 for å "slå sammen" diskene og få økt ytelse, men da mister du data fra alle diskene hvis en av dem ryker.
<sandsmark> du bør ikke bruke raid til backup
<Trond--> Ubuntu har vel HDD check? Jeg brukte et program i WinXP som jeg fant på internett, og den sjekker helsa. F.eks. De to jeg har i nå så er den ene på 76% helse, og det er ikke bra.
<jo-erlend> nei, det er redundanse, men ikke backup. Men redundanse kan la deg slippe å hente frem fra backups og når det er snakk om enorme mengder data, så kan det være en fordel.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, Ubuntu gjør det automatisk.
<Trond--> Da er det ikke noe problem. Hvis noe er i ferd med å ryke så slenger jeg det bare over på de andre harddiskene.
<jo-erlend> ja, du forventer at disken skal ryke på et ideelt tidspunkt? :>
<Trond--> Ubuntu advarer vel ikke i siste liten? :-7
<jo-erlend> jo.
<Trond--> Fy!
<jo-erlend> sender deg epost også.
<Trond--> 6TB er noe jeg aldri får brukt opp, og de kommer aldri til å bli hardkjørt heller.
<jo-erlend> jeg har tre 1.5TB disker som til sammen gir meg 3TB lagringsplass. Det er helt passe for min del.
<geirha> Jeg kan erindre å ha sagt noe lignende om 1 GB.
<jo-erlend> forskjellen er at det denne gangen beviselig _er_ nok. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg vet at det er det fordi de tingene som har sørget for økte krav til lagringsmengde, har stanset opp forlengst. Jeg er for eksempel mer enn fornøyd med kvaliteten på DVD. Bluray er totalt uinteressant. 4K er enda mer uinteressant. Dermed vet jeg sånn ca hvor mye lagringsplass jeg trenger per time med video og at det kravet ikke kommer til å øke.
<Trond--> bare interessant med større og mer krystalklare skjermer
<jo-erlend> ... og hvis det gjør det, så har jeg plass til seks 3.5" disker til, så det finnes rom for utvidelse. :)
<jo-erlend> heh, men hvis den tiden kommer, så tror jeg at jeg satser på drbd i tillegg til raid6 :)
<Trond--> Noen som skal på skole igjen snart?
<Trond--> Kjedelig tipper jeg
<jo-erlend> http://askubuntu.com/questions/57056/ubuntu-appears-in-bios-menu :)
<sandsmark> ubuntn, ja
<sandsmark> fæle greier
<jo-erlend> tipper vel kanskje at det var screenshottet jeg tenkte på :)
<sandsmark> :p
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-06
 * RoyK vil ha muligheten for SSD-cache på linux :(
<RoyK> https://github.com/facebook/flashcache.git
<si-m1> sikker på at det ikke har blitt merget inn?
<si-m1> evt. erstattet med en annen implementasjon som følger med kjerna
<si-m1> er jo eldgammelt
<RoyK> https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/8/22/90
<si-m1> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEwMDg
<si-m1> ser ut som det er tilsvarende
<si-m1> http://bcache.evilpiepirate.org/
<si-m1> http://www.accelcloud.com/2012/04/18/linux-flashcache-and-bcache-performance-testing/
<RoyK> men ser ut til at bcache bare bryr seg om random i/o, noe som er greit for vanlig bruk, men ikke det jeg tenkte å bruke den til :P
<si-m1> da må du nok patche kjerna di manuelt
<si-m1> tviler på at facebook sin cache blir merget inn når det fins et alternativ med maintainer
<RoyK> funker det òg ;)
<RoyK> sant
<RoyK> bare fifler med å prøve å få satt opp en testgreie med 20TB disk til videostrømming for hioa.no
<RoyK> og selv om vi har gode SAN, så har vi ikke *så* gode SAN
<si-m1> kommer vel strømmingstøtte i neste varnish også
<RoyK> hm... det høres jo interessant ut :)
<RoyK> med ei hylle med SSD-er....
<RoyK> menneh - varnish funker vel heller dårlig med RTP?
<si-m1> sikkert
<RoyK> https://www.varnish-cache.org/lists/pipermail/varnish-announce/2011-November/000677.html <-- støtte allerede, ser det ut til
<si-m1> var vel støtte som i at det virker
<si-m1> ikke som i at det virker bra
<si-m1> hehe
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> er ikke så inne i varnish...
<si-m1> eller hmm. 3.0.2 ja
<RoyK> kanskje prøve å strømme over http, da
<si-m1> verd en test i det minste
<RoyK> så slipper man rtp og medførende helvete med NAT-ing og sånt
<si-m1> hioa ja.. det er vel strømmehøgskolen det
<RoyK> masse folk på videogruppa som var litt grinete fordi it-avdelinga ikke hadde hatt tid til å prioritere dem
<RoyK> så det blir vel nok å gjøre utover høsten...
<RoyK> men varnish' caching ser bra ut - lurer bare på hva slags server man kan bruke i bakkant - finnes det apache-moduler for sånt?
<si-m1> ja, er noen moduler for slikt
<si-m1> husker ikke hva den het
<si-m1> ah, mod-h264
<m8ck> varnish funker da vell med det fleste web servere trenger vell ingen modul?
<RoyK> m8ck: blir vel litt forskjell om du skal cache strømming ...
<si-m1> jau, den håndterer spoling og sånt
<m8ck> RoyK: tjau, sant det
<Simira> RoyK: keen på å gjøre en innsats på oversetting?
<RoyK> oversette hva?
 * Kagee foreslår Free Cultrue, vlc eller fixmystreet, men tror ikke det var det Simira mente :)
 * RoyK lurer litt på hva disse engelske uttrykkene har med oversettelser å gjøre
<Kagee> https://lister.ping.uio.no/pipermail/i18n-no/2012-July/007737.html , vlc pleide å ha en dårlig bokmålsoversettelse, og jeg har akkurat begynt å oppdatere den norske versjonen av fixmystreet (fiksgatami.no) som trenger litt oversettelsesarbeid.
<Kagee> Men jeg lurer fortsatt på hva Simira mente :)
<Simira> RoyK: hm, sry, trodde det var deg som sendte e-post til oversetterteamet i dag
<Simira> men det var RoyS
<RoyK> ham kjenner jeg ikke ;)
<si-m1> "On August 6, 2012, CDE was open-sourced under the LGPL free software license"
<si-m1> woho!
<si-m1> http://sourceforge.net/projects/cdesktopenv/screenshots/CDE-7.png
<Kagee> Art.
<geirha> Oi, CDE er det lenge siden jeg har vært borti nå. Ser akkurat ut som jeg husker det.
<RoyK> trenger vi CDE?
<geirha> Absolutt ikke
<geirha> Men tøft at det blir open source
<Kagee> Ahhhh
<Kagee> Alltid deilig når resultatet er "All tests passed OK"
<blaamann> CDE var nå helt greit spør du meg. Docken til OSX var helt klart inspirert av CDE sin dock.
<RoyK> tja - docken til OS X var inspirert av Next
<RoyK> som kanskje var inspirert av CDE
<RoyK> eller - OS X var jo en videreutvikling av NExt
<RoyK> CDE var ganske fint rundt 1995
<RoyK> eller 1990 eller noe
<RoyK> egentlig ganske ubrukelig - man åpna en terminal og gjorde resten derfra :P
<RoyK> men - sove litt, kanskje, så en siste dag på jobb før det er ØYA!
<geirha> RoyK: Omtrent det jeg bruker unity til i dag :)
<RoyK> hehe
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-07
<blaamann> Noen som har vært borti denne ? http://www.techguyonline.com/p/470
<blaamann> I mitt tilfelle skjer det 'plutselig' etter 1 år.
<blaamann> Sikkert en endring gjort av webhotellet.
<citoyen> hvilket webhotell bruker du?
<citoyen> domeneshop har nettopp oppgradert fra php 5.2 til 5.3
<citoyen> de svitsjet over en av hostene i dag, min gikk over for en uke siden
<si-m1> navnerom!
<citoyen> si-m1: humm?
<si-m1> nyhet i php5.3
<citoyen> ah, sånn
<blaamann> Webhotellet er hos Zoonlog og dette svarte dei: "Etter overgang til ny serverløysing, blir PHP-script utført av brukarkontoen...sett til 755 osv".
<citoyen> makes sense
<si-m1> 0700 er fint
<si-m1> hvis dem blir kjørt av brukeren din som de hevder
<blaamann> Neste problem er å finne ut kordan en setter rettigheter vha cpanel (knapt brukt cpanel før).
<blaamann> 'File Manager' kan sikkert brukast.
<si-m1> heh, håpløst med slike som ikke har ssh-tilgang
<si-m1> evt. bare veldig tungvindt
<RoyK> ser at "alle" roper høyt og lenge JAAAAAAAAAA på facebook, og merkelig nok er det ingen her inne som sier noe ;)
<si-m1> sikkert bare noe OL-greier
<blaamann> si-m1: Takk for "si-m1: 0700 er fint".
<RoyK> håndballjentene slo brazil...
<geirha> Woohoooo!!!! </sarkasme>
<si-m1> heh
 * RoyK lurer på hvilke konserter han skal prøve å få med seg i kveld...
<si-m1> ikveld? trodde det begynte på torsdag
<si-m1> men så forholdsvis klart ut der da bussen kjørte forbi
<blaamann> 700 funka ikkje, måtte sette 755.
<geirha> kan hende noen av filene ikke er eid av brukeren som vevtjeneren kjører som
<RoyK> si-m1: festivalen begynner i dag med "klubbdagen" og med festivaldag fra i morra av
<si-m1> aha
<blaamann> Festival?
<RoyK> det er endel år siden de utvida far tor-lør til ons-lør
<si-m1> øya
<RoyK> blaamann: ja, du vet, masse folk som samles og hører på musikk og drikker øl og sånt :P
<si-m1> som ikke er på øya, men i middelalderparken
<blaamann> Hvilken øy?
<blaamann> aha
<RoyK> det begynte på kalvøya i 1999 med "øyafestivalen" og så ble den flytta til middelalderparken i 2001
<si-m1> er gratis konsert hvis du står på brua over e18
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> dog, kanskje litt støyat
<blaamann> 'Gratishaugen'
<si-m1> ser ut til å bli finvær akkurat i tide også
<RoyK> mhm :D
 * blaamann må føre timer, dvs må reboote inn i Windows
<RoyK> noen her som har brukt iscsi-kort (aka HBA) med ubuntu?
<RoyK> helvete! iSCSI feiler og feiler
<sigurdga> RoyK: du skremmer oss andre, så du vil nok fortsette å være den eneste her
 * RoyK sutrer
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134307/ <-- anyone that can help me out with an iSCSI problem? Trying with software initiator now, after a rather large amount of problems with Qlogic HBA on Ubuntu, but still no luck - I can connect to the same target from a Centos 5.8 machine without problems
<RoyK> !bug 1034015
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1034015 in Ubuntu "Fails to connect to iSCSI target" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034015
 * RoyK gir faen i mer jobb og stikker i retning Internasjonalen
<hjd> http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/08/06/the-state-of-the-loco :/
<hjd> Minner meg på, prøvde vi ikke å dra igang noen mer eller mindre jevnlige IRC møter?
<superos_ux31> hjd: Burde prøvd på det ja.
<august101> hej
<jo-erlend> Det er en Quickly Reboot på gang. Er det noen Quickly-entusiaster her, så kan jeg godt kjøre en gjennomgang av hva som er diskutert hittil.
<malin> hei jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> halla malin :)
<jo-erlend> malin, hvordan går det med studioer og koding og sånt? Kommer du noen vei? :)
<malin> det har gått litt treigt første året, men håper det går litt greiere fremmover :)
<malin> Enn hvordan er det med deg? Har savna deg her inne jeg, men veldig godt å se at du er tilbake igjen :) <3
<jo-erlend> Det er litt sånn at desto bedre du forstår ditt eget morsmål, jo lettere er det å lære et fremmed. Min erfaring er at det ofte er de sjenerte som blir de beste talerne og de usikre som blir de beste programmererne. Tror ikke du har noe å være bekymret for hvis du er interessert i det du gjør. :)
<Kagee>  malin hva driver du med om dagen?
<malin> Kagee: nå har jeg ferie for tiden. ellers går jeg informatikk
<malin> jo-erlend: da burde jeg jo ha gode ods :)
<Kagee> uio?
<malin> Kagee: nei, ntnu
<jo-erlend> malin, ja, det tror jeg. :)
<malin> :)
<malin> har ikke blitt noe koding i sommer, så har ikke gjort noen forbedriner på søkelinsa. Ikke ser det ut til at ubuntu-arb har fått den igjennom enda heller. Virket ikke som det var noen mangler mer men
<malin> de har vel annet å gjøre
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-08
<jo-erlend> malin, du er ikke alene. :)
<jo-erlend> her er vi tross alt helt i utkanten av hva den globale IT-industrien klarer. Apple er kanskje raskere. Nå prøver også Microsoft. Men poenget er at her er det ingen som vet hvordan ting skal gjøres. Vi kan stupe inn i det og kanskje gjøre feil, som Microsoft har gjort med Metro, eller så kan vi åpne dørene sakte men sikkert, lære og forstå. Det tar lenger tid, men resultatet blir bedre på lang sikt.
<jo-erlend> jeg trakk meg tilbake fra den typen arbeid fordi jeg synes jeg oftere ble tråkket på tærne enn klødd bak øret, men det er et veldig stort miljø. Det er også et veldig nytt miljø.
<Kagee> hvordan funker cp i praksis når den kopierer til en eksisterende fil ?
<Kagee> skriver den over og gjør fila større/mindre når det trengs, eller slettes file/inoden og en ny oppretteS?
<malin> jo-erlend: skjønner, men da kan det væ
<malin> være greit det tar litt tid nå
<geirha> Kagee: fila overskrives med en ny fil
<geirha> Kagee: Ah nei, den bare trunkerer fila og skriver nytt innhold
<Kagee> mhm
<RoyK> Øyavær :D
<citoyen> Noen som er ninja på troubleshooting og trenger en jobb? (i Bergen?)
<Kagee> ... kundesupport? :-P
<citoyen> nei
<citoyen> eller ja
<citoyen> men ikke med direkte kundekontakt
<citoyen> 2. linjesupport
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-09
<RoyK>  
<blaamann> Alltid gøy med gamle kunder. Flere år etter at en løsning er levert får eg epost om at bruker elin har glømt passordet sitt.
 * RoyK ser på http://oyafestivalen.no/program/#torsdag og lurer ...
<RoyK> blaamann: hehehe
<blaamann> Fant heldigvis innlogging til phpMyAdmin i en epost. Her ser eg at brukeren har tre login. Det første brukernavnet registrert (stemmer ikke helt av forståelig grunn) er Mørwq, den neste er Anne og det siste er etternavnet til personen.
<blaamann> SÃ¥ skriver personen i en ny epost til meg at vanligvis bruker ho ei anna sin login :-)
<blaamann> haha
<blaamann> Siste året har jeg brukt Grete sin login.
<blaamann> Jaja, navna fant eg på nå, men dere skjønner....
<citoyen> hoho
<RoyK> lol
<jo-erlend> blaamann, de gjør det lett? :)
<blaamann> Frista til å rydde opp, men kan aldri vite om det introduserer nye problemer.
<citoyen> du vet du har en ung søker når vedkommende spesifiserer med uthevet tekst "Over 12 months experience (...)"
<geirha> «Over 52 weeks experience»
<si-m1> «Almost 2000 hours experience»
<Kagee> geirha: hva med ferie?
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-10
<RoyK>  
<Kagee>  
<jo-erlend>  
<si-m1>                                                   
<xt>  
 * Kagee leker designer  http://hild1.178.79.154.158.xip.io:3000/
<si-m1> nice
<si-m1> fin logo
<Kagee> syntes den er mer symbolsk enn http://www.fixmystreet.com/ sin skiftenøkkel, men har ikke skills på samme nivå
<si-m1> joda, ser mye bedre ut
<si-m1> hvis man skulle terpe på noe så kan du jo aligne de gule stripene
<Kagee> tenkte ingen skulle legge merke til det da :-P
<Kagee> *Ã¥pne inkscape igjen*
<si-m1> heh
<si-m1> bare lag en og kopier den
<si-m1> så velger du alle objektene og tar align vertical
<si-m1> tror kanskje den har autospace-align også
<si-m1> inkscape er pro stuff
<Kagee> it has
<si-m1> dog, sodipodi var bedre navn
<Kagee> den har ørten forden, align, etc valg
<Kagee> sånn?
<Kagee> nei, de ble litt små
 * RoyK er litt ør etter å ha vært ute i sola hele dagen
<RoyK> eller kanskje var det litt ølet de serverer på øya som gjorde meg ør...
<Kagee> FG
<Kagee> si-m1: nå?
<si-m1> bettr
<si-m1> meneh
<si-m1> du har fått sånn antialiasskrot
<Kagee> hmm
<Kagee> i don't know why
<maxjezy> Kagee, jag gillar inte texturen
<si-m1> er vel pga. boxen ikke er eksakte pixler
<si-m1> litt usikker på om du får fiksa det i inkskape
<si-m1> om du ikke kan kjøre snap to pixels
<Kagee> ctrl-shift-b ?
<Kagee> *x
<Kagee> nå ble det jo bare værre :-S
<si-m1> heh
<si-m1> er noe off, men vet ikke helt hva
<Kagee> ctrl+shift+x
<Kagee> direct xml edit
<si-m1> ah
<si-m1> heh
<jo-erlend> Kagee, veldig fint design. Enig i at logoen din er mye mer beskrivende.
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-11
<RoyK> noen her som vet om lshw-teksten her kan si noe om sata-kontrolleren er kobla på en PCI-E 1x-port? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1141634/
<RoyK> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121432 <-- er det noen som vet hvordan jeg kan kjøre denne fra kommandolinja?
<geirha> palimpsest?
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-12
<RoyK> busybox-greia i ubuntu er bare idiotisk
<RoyK> er det mulig å gjøre noe som helst der inne?
<malin> help skulle i alle fall vise hvilke kommandoer som finnes
<malin> men det i seg selv sier jo ikke stort
<RoyK> du kan skrive "help" og får en oversikt over diverse ting
<RoyK> men det ser ikke ut til at det er stort med dokumentasjon der ute
<hjd> RoyK: Du har sett at mansiden lister hvilke kommandoer som er tilgjengelig i busybox? Hva er det du forsøker å gjøre?
<RoyK> hjd: jeg ga faen og kasta hele raidet - det var visst sykt - det som irriterer meg, er at selv om et raid er sykt, så bør maskinen boote som normalt
<RoyK> å kaste folk inn i busybox bare fordi et RAID er sykt, blir veldig rart - en sysadmin vil ha kontroll over maskineriet, og det er knapt mulig fra busybox
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-05
<jo-erlend_> morsom  xkcd i dag. :)
<IvarB> lol ~tilde
<geirha> Ser ikke lyst ut for Edgen. GÃ¥r nesten ikke fremover lengre.
<RoyK> edge?
<geirha> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<RoyK> åh, den
<RoyK> nei, la merke til det ganske tidlig
<RoyK> det begynte bra, men så roa det seg veldig fort
<RoyK> men Canonical bør jo ha litt penger på bok et sted i tillegg...
<RoyK> kan jo ikke basere alt på tigging
<geirha> Jo, men det vil jo koste langt mer en 32M til sammen
<RoyK> det er NOK 190000
<RoyK> 190 mill
<RoyK> mener jeg
<RoyK> det er *mye* penger
<IvarB> hva skjer med pengene om de ikke når målet?
<RoyK> heh
<geirha> De blir returnert
<IvarB> morsomt å høre Mark si phone...
<IvarB> føn
<IvarB> :P
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, uh. Tigging? Canonical sitter jo ikke igjen med noe.
<jo-erlend_> vel, jo, de sitter jo igjen med en styrket merkevare, men det er jo de som betaler som får telefonene. Her er det jo allerede sånn at Shuttleworth har forpliktet seg til å spandere endel millioner på de som forpliktet seg til å kjøpe telefonen tidlig.
<jo-erlend_> uhm. Kanskje ikke så mange millioner, men mange penger. :)
<jo-erlend_> dette er jo ikke et salgsprodukt. Hadde det vært det, så hadde jeg vært enig i at Canonical måtte ta kostnaden selv.
<lolcat> jo-erlend_: regner med en del der går til softwareutviklere
<jo-erlend_> nei?
<jo-erlend_> maskinvaren koster $830usd og det skal produseres 40.000 eksemplarer. De som betaler mindre enn 830 får det dekket enten av Shuttleworth eller av de som gir $20 uten å få noe igjen for det.
<jo-erlend_> og hvis prisen blir høyere, har Shuttleworth også garantert for det.
<jo-erlend_> det Canonical sitter igjen med, er jo markedsføring og proof of concept. Hvis du kan bevise at noe vil være mulig å gjennomføre i løpet av to-tre år og at de som opplever det faktisk er entusiastiske, så er det ekstremt mye enklere å få maskinvareprodusenter til å investere tungt.
<jo-erlend_> jeg skrev feil først; de 32 millionene må selvsagt hentes inn. Der kan vel ikke Shuttleworth gå inn uansett. Det ville jo være å ødelegge indiegogo.
<lolcat> Høres dyrt ut for en telefon uten markup
<jo-erlend_> 128GB SSD drar jo opp prisen noe bare der. Den aller heftigste prosessoren som kan frembringes er selvsagt heller ikke gratis.
<jo-erlend_> hvordan prisen er på sapphire crystal, vet jeg ikke, men det er sikkert en grunn til at det ikke er dagligdags på markedet i dag.
<lolcat> cp --sparse=always file1 file1_sparsed <- kan jeg sparse imagene mine sånn?
<geirha> Hva slags bilder er det?
<lolcat> Gamle harddiskbilder
<lolcat> geirha: Backup av disker med kryptert /home for det meste
<lolcat> husker ikke passordet, så jeg har imagene. Men jeg tror det ville vært bedre å gjøre dem til sparsefiler og så trimme den ledige plassen
<geirha> Sikkert likså greit å bare komprimere de
<RoyK> krypterte disker komprimeres nok heller dårlig
<geirha> men nuller komprimerer bra
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> bare dårlig med nuller om filsystemet er kryptert
<geirha> Da hjelper nok ikke cp --sparse heller
<RoyK> nope
<lolcat> RoyK: men partisjonen er ikke full
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> testa litt mer sparse=always og fikk ikke noe resultat ut av det
<RoyK> tok ei fil, slengte på 2MB med nuller med dd, cp --sparse=always - du rapporterer like stor fil (og du ser på sparse)
<geirha> { dd if=/dev/urandom bs=1M count=4; dd if=/dev/zero bs=1M count=4; } > /tmp/testfile; cp --sparse=always /tmp/testfile /tmp/testfile2; du -k /tmp/testfile*  # -> 8192 vs 4096
<RoyK> geirha: merkelig - fikk det ikke til å virke her
<RoyK> begynte med ei pdf-fil og så dd if=/dev/zero bs=1k count=2k >> sparse.pdf
<RoyK> så cp --sparse=always, null effekt
<RoyK> på precise
<geirha> Hm. Hvilket filsystem?
<RoyK> ext4, men tenkte ikke over at $HOME var kryptert :P
<RoyK> funka med plain ext4
<RoyK> så ecryptfs støtter ikke sparse-filer?
<RoyK> fra https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ECryptfs eCyptfs does not handle sparse files well; this should be considered before encrypting large portions of the directory structure ($HOME, for example)
<lolcat> RoyK: måtte du bruke fstrim / for å frigjøre plassen?
<RoyK> hva slags plass?
 * RoyK er ikke helt med
<lolcat> RoyK: cp --sparse=always, du sa det funket med ext4?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> men ikke eCryptfs
<lolcat> Det går greit på filsystemet eCrypfs ligger på men ikke inni ecrypfs krypterte mapper?
<RoyK> lolant: ser sånn ut, ja
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-07
<Malinux> er det enkelt i evolution å  sette opp et salgs autosvar. slik at evolution automatisk sender en e-post man på forhånd har laget dersom subjektet er et bestemt ord?
<RoyK> Malinux: bedre å gjøre det på serveren...
<RoyK> ellers må jo evolution kjøre når eposten tikker inn
<RoyK> Malinux: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/25922?hl=en
<Malinux> er nok best å sette den opp i google mail, men deter ikke en melding som skal sendes fordi jeg er på ferie
<Malinux> den skal kun sendes om jeg får en e-post med et bestemt subjekt, eller som inneholder et ord i et subjekt
<RoyK> da funker vel gmail greit nok?
<Mathias> Malinux: http://www.maketecheasier.com/auto-reply-email-messages-using-gmail-canned-responses/2010/06/20 noe sånt?
<RoyK> prøv
<RoyK> så kan du jo bare sende en testmelding fra et annet sted
<Malinux> RoyK: det kan se ut som noe slikt. skal prøve når jeg er mindre sliten
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-08
<geirha> 8,5M
<kjell> har nettopp fått meg ny laptop. Kjører dual-boot med w8. Det jeg synes er merkelig er at boot-tid på Ubuntu 12.04 er tregere på denne enn på den gamle. Og jeg har selvfølgelig ikke nedgradert pc ved nytt kjøp ;) Vil dual-boot gjøre boot tregere vanligvis? Etter å ha valgt normal oppstart i Grub så har jeg statisk lilla skjerm i noen sekunder før vanlig boot starter..
<IvarB> valgte du å kryptere /home ellerno sånt?
<kjell> nei. standard clean install.
<kjell> *med dual-boot seff..
<Malinux> om  man kjøper noe fra software center og programmet viser seg å være crap, eller ikke virke etter det man forventer. Kan man da få igjen pengene om man avinstallerer det?
<Mathias> Malinux: går vel an å spørre om refusjon
<Malinux> mhm, men how?
<Mathias> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pay/FAQs/Refunds
<Mathias> det var et minutt googling :p
<Malinux> ah. jeg prøvde ikke med et sånt enkelt ord :$
<Mathias> "ubuntu software center refund"
<Malinux> jeg skrev money back og sånt jeg :S
<Malinux> blæh. refund... det er jo eh, det det heter :$
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> Malinux: hva var det du kjøpte som ikke virka helt etter planen?
<Malinux> et program som heter stock tracker
<comradekingu> http://igg.me/at/ubuntuedge/x/2680298 696 dollar for edge telefon nå
<RoyK> igg.me != indiegogo.com - noen som skal snytes for penger? indiegogo.com lister den forøvrig til 695,-
<Mathias> RoyK: sjekk igjen
<RoyK> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge sier $695,-
<Mathias> kanskje en aldri så liten bom på 5-tasten?
<RoyK> bare sjekka whois på igg.me, helt annen kontakt-epost på eieren til domenet, så blir skeptisk
<RoyK> må få boota denne vm-en...
<geirha> http://wizzardss.com/edge/#stats  kom et hopp etter den kunngjøringa, men går fortsatt for tregt.
<RoyK> geirha: den grafen er feil - det gikk rett opp etter at det ble lansert, og så bremsa det
<geirha> Virker nå riktig. Hvis du kikker på Funders-fana på forsida, så ser du 4 telefoner de siste fem minuttene
<geirha> Mye høyere frekvens enn samme tid i går
<lolcat>  /join ##sex
<jo-erlend_> hehe, ok? :)
<lolcat> fikk en invite, skulle akseptere den, lol
<RoyK> lolcat: er du med på songsvann i morra?
<lolcat> aner ikke
<RoyK> lolcat: #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<lolcat> Du som startet
<RoyK> prøver bare å redirigere tullprat
<RoyK> aften
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-10
<vjacob> god dag #ubuntu-no :-) undskyld mit danske, men hvilke hackathons har i grunden funde sted i Norge, og er der nogle annonceret indenfor de næste par måneder?
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-11
<Guest55988> hoi.. er ikke 300kB/s veldig sakte iht overføring av filer trådløst? ha to stk Ubumaksiner i ad-hoc
<Mathias> tja
<Mathias> kommer an på kanal, type (b/g/n/ac/a), selve kortene etc
<Mathias> støy også
<Guest55988> hvordan sjekker jeg dette?
<Guest55988> dette sier iwconfig på ene maskinen: IEEE 802.11abg   Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.412 GHz   Tx-Power=15 dBm Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off  Fragment thr:off Power Management:off
<Mathias> a er 5GHz, så enten b eller g
<Mathias> b er sirup, fyi :P
<Guest55988> andre maskinen sier det samme foruten: IEEE 802.11abgn
<Guest55988> hvorfor opererer de ikke på 5ghz når begge er  a kompatible?
<Guest55988> ok, jeg fant manuelt instilling i nettverksbehandleren. må bare fullføre en aktiv filoverføring før jeg får testet om det hjelper
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-04
<alekschmallex> hallo!
<alekschmallex> trenger hjelp
<alekschmallex> lubuntu root konton har låst seg..... må jeg reinstallere eller kan jeg fixe fra gjestekonto?
<citoyen> Definer "låst seg"?
<alekschmallex> passordet funker ikke
<alekschmallex> sitter på gjestekonto
<alekschmallex> og har kun teamviewer tilgang
<alekschmallex> faren min har ikke peil og er den eneste som har tilgang på pcn fysisk
<alekschmallex> han kan til nøden klare å installere lubuntu på nytt
<alekschmallex> håper jeg.
<alekschmallex> og kommer ikke inn på routeren heller. satte https på den
<alekschmallex> har prøvd å lage nye brukere, og logge inn med su ingenting funker...
<alekschmallex> faren min er litt tilbakestående
<alekschmallex> fins d noen telefon han kan ringe?
<alekschmallex> får jeg får ikke gjort så mye herfra
<alekschmallex> "lubuntu-helpline-norway"? :P
<RoyK> alekschmallex: har du satt passord på root-brukeren?
<alekschmallex> tror ikke det. mulig jeg gjorde det men husker ikke helt
<alekschmallex> passwd root sant?
<alekschmallex> funker ikke
<RoyK> om du ikke har satt passord, start opp i single user mode (eller hva nå ubuntu kaller det igjen)
<RoyK> 'recovery mode' trur eg
<RoyK> hvis du ikke har satt root-passord, skal du komme rett inn med det sånn at du kan fikse ting fra kommandolinja
<RoyK> du bør ellers aldri logge inn som root - bruk sudo
<alekschmallex> vet d.
<RoyK> men prøv å kjøre den opp i single. hvis du har satt et root-passord du ikke husker, må du resette dette fra en boot-cd/usb
<RoyK> litt mer manuell jobb, men ikke så vanskelig
<alekschmallex> alright, skal prøve
<alekschmallex> thanks
<alekschmallex> man kan kjøre teamviewer i recovery sant?
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> recovery er bare kommandolinje
<RoyK> hvis du har satt root-passord og glemt det, får du ikke resatt det fra recovery - da må du boote opp et live-system fra usb/cd og montere opp det gamle filsystemet og resette rot-passordet manuelt
<alekschmallex> aha
<alekschmallex> kan bli problematisk for en halvsenil 60 åring.......
<alekschmallex> hvis man startx ?
<alekschmallex> i recovery?
<alekschmallex> funker d?
<geirha> 1. Boot liveCD, 2. skru på desktop-sharing (vine), 3. koble til langtvekkifra og fiks ting
<geirha> *vino
<alekschmallex> vino?
<alekschmallex> tror man rett og slett tar en nyinstall
<geirha> den innebygde vnc-tjeneren
<alekschmallex> har problemer med porter på routeren
<alekschmallex> har prøvd vnc før
<alekschmallex> og som sagt er den sperret den og :P
<geirha> åh, ruteren støtter ikke upnp?
<alekschmallex> nå snakker du gresk
<alekschmallex> d gjør den sikkert, men har ikke hjernefunksjon til å finne ut av d
<geirha> protokoll for å automagisk "forwarde" porter
<alekschmallex> huh..
<alekschmallex> this i didnt know
<alekschmallex> man bare sjekker en boks ellerno?
<geirha> http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/UPnP
<alekschmallex> (som sagt er routeren sperret, så d blir problematisk)
<alekschmallex> og reset funker ikke
<RoyK> alekschmallex: om du ikke har noe særlilg data liggende på den, så går det jo fort å installere på nytt
<RoyK> geirha: upnp er jo et sikkerhetshull av design :P
<geirha> Det er det sikkert, men herlig å slippe å gå inn på ruteren for å videreføre hver minste lille port
<ahmadgbg> RoyK, Tjena :D
<RoyK> ahmadgbg: hei :)
<ahmadgbg> RoyK, hur går det
<RoyK> joda, fint
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-05
<qwebirc17169> Jeg vurderer å prøve ut Ubuntu hjemme. Har hørt (for et par år siden tror jeg) at det var utfordrende å få oppkobling mot nettbanken til å fungere. Først og fremst pga. BankID og Java.
<qwebirc17169> Er dette fortsatt e nutfordring å få til?
<qwebirc17169> Noen her som vet?
<citoyen> Skal gå greit så lenge du installerer Oracle Java
<citoyen> eller bruker en bank som ikke krever Java :)
<geirha> openjdk fungerer med bankid nå
<citoyen> ah
 * citoyen bruker ikke-java-bank 
<geirha> nå blir jo bankid snart javaløs uansett
<geirha> qwebirc17169: med andre ord skal det være nok å 1. Åpne programvaresenteret 2. søke etter java plugin / icedtea og installere. 3. starte nettleser på nytt.
<geirha> Om du har en Ubuntu DVD/USB, kan du jo starte den opp i "live-sesjonen", installere icedtea og se om du kommer inn på nettbanken.
<winb> qwebirc17169: Jeg bruker icedtea-plugin og det fungerer
<winb> qwebirc17169: I både chromium-browser og firefox
<qwebirc17169> Da prøver jeg meg med å installere Ubuntu ved siden av Windows på laptopen, og deretter installere Icedtea via programvaresenteret, siden det hørtes ut som det enkleste alternativet. :)  Takk for all hjelpen! :)
<RoyK> qwebirc17169: har satt opp openjdk mot nettbank uten problem
<RoyK> qwebirc17169: dvs - det spørs vel hvilken nettbank du har - har møtt folk her inne fra terra/eika support som har hjulpet til med nettbank
<RoyK> qwebirc17169: openjdk funker greit på bankid/eika - veit ikke hvordan det funker med dnb og sånt
<Mathias> tror det skal funke med dnb
<Mathias> men så bruker jeg orakeljavaen :p
<Malinux> jeg også, fordi den andre ble det en del tull og tøys med.
<Malinux> nå bruker jeg egentlig ikke java mer til nettbank, da jeg bruker bank-id på mobil. Det er mye greiere
<Malinux> så slapp jeg hele java-greieene
 * RoyK drikker java, bruker det skjeldent
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, java egner seg best tilå drikke
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-06
<qwebirc17169> Jeg bruker nettbank hos Skandiabanken, Storebrand, Gjensidige og Sparebank1 (privat, jobb, og lag/foreningvirksomhet), men bankid-appleten er vel den samme uansett?!  Jeg prøver, og ser hva jeg får til. Kan selvsagt bruke jobb pc med windows til nettbanking også, men det hadde vært deilig med alt på et sted. :)
<geirha> Vel, hvis du starter opp en "live-sesjon", kan du teste før du installerer
<anonym> Hallo. Jeg lurer på om noen kan forklare hvordan jeg fjerner skjermlåsen som går på etter et par minutter i Ubuntu 14.04?
<geirha> åpne systeminstillingene
<anonym> ja
<geirha> tannhjulet oppe i høyre hjørne -> systeminnstillinger -> lysstyrke og lås
<anonym> Ok. Takk skal du ha. Jeg lurer også på om det er noen som vet hvordan jeg får installert adobe AIR på 64 bits ubuntu 14.04 ? Jeg har prøvd noen guider på google, men de var utdatert.
<geirha> «It also originally ran on Linux, but support was discontinued as of version 2.6 in 2011.» -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_AIR
<qwebirc75300> Ubuntu Server, tårdløs nettilkobling - lar det seg gjøre? Kjører siste versjon på en Hp Proliant ML115, men finner ikke ut om det lar seg gjøre med enten trådløst nettverkskort eller via nettverkskort via USB
<Malinux> er mulig å sette opp server med trådløs kort også ja
<Malinux> men kan vel gå litt tregere enn med kabel
<qwebirc75300> Takker, kjenner du til hardware som (med letthet) passer?
<Malinux> altså hvilke trådløskort som har linux-støtte?
<Malinux> intel-kort skal i alle fall stort sett fungerer rett ut av boksen
<geirha> hvis det er bilde av pingvin på pakken, så fungerer det :)
<qwebirc75300> :) da leter jeg etter et pingvin kort. Takk skal du ha!
<Malinux> :)
<Malinux> pingvin på pakken betyr ikke at kortet er laget for bruk i arktiske strøk ;) :p
<qwebirc75300> Holder til sør for polarsirkelen og i relativt stabil innetemperatur så satser på at det fungerer under mine klimatiske forhold
<Malinux> ;) :)
<Malinux> nice
<RoyK> Malinux: funker nok greit med 802.11ac
<Malinux> mulig. kanskje det ikke er så stort problem med hastighet lenger da?
<RoyK> god fart på -ac
<RoyK> har bare -n, men klarer fint å mette linja på 75Mbps med det
<Malinux> aha :)
<Malinux> that's interesting
<RoyK> med -ac kommer kan du jo bikke 1Gbps
 * Mathsterk har ac
<RoyK> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/802.11ac
<Mathsterk> men har ingen nettverkskort som støtter det :p
<RoyK> hehe
<Mathsterk> men routeren er ihvertfall framtidssikker
<RoyK> har -n på AP og laptop, så har ikke giddi å kjøpe -ac-ruter
<Mathsterk> lurer på hvor god ac-støtten i ubuntu er
<RoyK> så lenge linux har driver for nettkortet, så burde jo ting funke
<Mathsterk> _burde_
<RoyK> 802.11ac er jo en lag 1-protokoll og nettkortet gjør jo lag 1-tinga sjøl - ikke noe OS-et driver med
<Mathsterk> man vet aldri med drivere :p
<RoyK> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/List_of_802.11ac_Hardware
<RoyK> Mathsterk: regner med du bare må prøve ;)
<RoyK> kjøpe USB2.0-adapter med 802.11ac? :D
<Mathsterk> mpcie til laptopen, og pcie til stasjonæren :p
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> usb2 er vel 480Mbps, så vil vel hjelpe litt selv med en usb-dings
<Mathsterk> "opptil"*
<RoyK> mhm
<Mathsterk> bluetoothopplegget til ubuntu trenger en liten forfriskning
<Mathsterk> fint å kunne sette navn :p
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-07
<njalk> noen her som vet om det er mulig å installere openjdk-7-jdk på ubuntu-server uten å få med halve x og gnome på kjøpet?
<Mathsterk> ta 200, betal for 1 :p
<njalk> blir ca noe sånt hvis ikke
<Mathsterk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/302055/how-to-install-openjdk-7-jdk-on-ubuntu-12-04-without-dragging-in-unrelated-gui-a
<hjd> njalk: --no-install-recommends?
<hjd> Vet ikke hvor mye det hjelper dog
<njalk> Mathsterk: den sier vel egentlig gå for oracle =P
<Mathsterk> jau
<njalk> hjd: leste i stad at det ikke hjalp
<njalk> eller at du i alle fall endte opp broker
<njalk> broken
<hjd> njalk: Det hørtes rart ut. Recommends er jo ment for ting som er kjekt å ha, men ikke nødvendig.
<hjd> njalk: Men som sagt, jeg har ikke prøvd det selv.
<njalk> får prøve å se hva som skjer
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-08
<ahmadgbg> Hej, RoyK
#ubuntu-no 2015-08-08
<qwebirc364> Er det noen våkne her?
<Datateknikk> Noen våkne her?
<geirha> Tja, litt kanskje
<Datateknikk> Javel, noen er våkne, tydelighvis ikke alle
<Datateknikk> Finnes det NORSK hackerkanal her på irc?
<geirha> Ikke som jeg vet om
<Datateknikk> Så IRC er oppe og går ennda da
<Datateknikk> Noen som kan svare på dette? Hvorfor er DELL så sær på linux?
<Datateknikk> Noen som kan svare på dette? Hvorfor er DELL så sær på linux?
<Datateknikk> jrs, godag
<Datateknikk> Noen som kan svare på dette? Hvordan avinstallere programmer i linux?
<geirha> på kommandolinja er det   apt-get remove pakkenavn
<geirha> dvs i Ubuntu. For linux generelt går det ikke an å svare; det er forskjellig fra OS til OS
<Datateknikk> Hvorfor er det mange som missliker at man fåreslår å bruke sudo su?
<Datateknikk> For å gå ut av su er det jo bare å skrive exit
<geirha> fordi du trenger ikke su når du har sudo
<geirha> hvis du vil ha root-skall, kjører du ''sudo -s'', ikke ''sudo su''
<Datateknikk> Jeg ønsker ikke å måtte skrive passordet hvergang jeg vil installere/avinstallere pakker
<Datateknikk> Derfor bruker jeg su
<geirha> Vel, du kan ko konfigurere sudo til å ikke be om passord for den og den kommandoen
<geirha> *jo
<geirha> for eksempel apt-get
<geirha> det er uansett ingen poeng i å bruke su når du har sudo
<Datateknikk> Et problem er oppstått, jeg får ikke logget inn i skype, påstår at jeg er pålogget, help
<geirha> skype har jeg ikke så mye peiling på
<Datateknikk> Hvordan avslutter man applikasjoner i ubuntu?
<Datateknikk> Skjulte applikasjoner/programmer
<geirha> Du kan gjøre det via Systemmonitor
<Datateknikk> I windows har man taskmannager, finnes det liknende i linux/ubuntu?
<Datateknikk> Systemmonitor? Hvor finner jeg det?
<geirha> Bare åpne Dash og skriv in systemmonitor
<Datateknikk> Ok gjorde et i terminal
<Datateknikk> Da var det å prøve å kjøre skype igjen da, og se om jeg får logget meg inn, ellers må jeg avinstallere den igjen og installere på ny, bare for å få logget inn
<Datateknikk> Det er merkelig, jeg har fått logget meg inn på skype fordet om jeg er pålogget fra før, hva er skjedd?
<Datateknikk> Join #windows
<Datateknikk> Huff, glemte /
<Datateknikk> Har brukt irc siden den kom, men glemmer ting til tider, man kan ikke huske alt da
<Datateknikk> Hjelp, noen som vet skype? Får ikke logget inn, påstår jeg er pålogget
<Datateknikk> Hvordan logger jeg ut av skype ubuntu 15.04
<RoyK> geirha: sudo -i, kanskje?
<geirha> kommer an på om en vil ha et login-skall eller ikke
#ubuntu-no 2015-08-09
<RoyK> geirha: normalt vil man jo det
<geirha> vil ikke si det. Kan hende du vil kjøre en del kommandoer som root i gjeldende katalog, da er det tungvindt å starte et login-skall for så å komme til rett katalog med cd igjen
<RoyK> da kan du vel heller kjøre sudo (noe) ?
<geirha> ja
 * RoyK har ganske sterke, subjektive meninger om hvordan man bedriver systemadministrasjon ;)
#ubuntu-no 2016-08-12
<SlimG_> Er det nokre kloke strongswan/ipsec hoder her som kan hjelpa meg med følgande problemstilling? -> http://pastebin.com/vJdh5u2z
<SlimG_> Eg har ein IPsec tunell oppe, men veit ikkje heilt korleis eg skal stappe data inn eller få ut data frå den frå samme maskin som tunellen er "terminert"
<SlimG_> Eg forventar å kunne pinge server.site2.com fra server.site1.com, men det fungerer altså ikkje, og eg reknar med det er noko manglande ruting-oppsett som skal til
<SlimG_> Og på slutten av dagen visar det seg at VPN + ruting har fungert fint heile tida, det var ein skriveleif i DST biten av brannveggregelen , hadde vore fint å kunne skylde den på nokon andre ... :)
<RoyK> SlimG_: hihi
#ubuntu-no 2017-08-08
<raidghost> Error running transaction: GDBus.Error:org.debian.apt.TransactionFailed: error-dep-resolution-failed: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<raidghost> libgles1-mesa: Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1) but 17.0.7-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 is to be installed
<raidghost> Dukket opp når jeg prøver å oppgradere intel drivern for laptopen.
<raidghost> For jeg er MØKKLEI sånne Negativefarger
<RoyK> synes du virker litt negativ nå
#ubuntu-no 2017-08-09
<muik> Hei, noen som har tro på å gi nytt liv til en gammel compaq laptop, 10 år i år..?
<Mathsterk> klokka tidlig på morgenen
<skandix> monr
<RoyK> dag
<Mathsterk> mnr
<RoyK> raidghost: ding
#ubuntu-no 2017-08-10
<Malinux> raidghost: ping
<raidghost> Plong
<Malinux> RoyK: pong
<Malinux> plong eller noe
<raidghost> frokosttid før 12 er ikke verst:P
<Malinux> i danmark har de noe morgenmad. I andre land har de bare én utgave av Mad. Lurer på om morgenutgaven er like morsom
 * RoyK er heime med vond fot
<RoyK> Malinux: Sara nevnte en gang for et lass med år siden, flirete, at hun hadde gått forbi en baker i nærheten av Roskilde som annonserte med "morgenbrød"
<raidghost> RoyK: Når man ikke får montert opp raidet, og kjører fsck. Hvor stor er sjansen for kunne mounte etter fsck ?
<Malinux> RoyK: hihi
<RoyK> raidghost: tja - det spørs jo hvor mye feil som er på filsystemet - her ser det ut til at du har vunnet VM eller noe i antall feil
<RoyK> feilmeldinger som "Inode 573 has compression flag set on filesystem without compression support.  Clear? yes" tyder på at noe er *veldig* ute og kjører der
<RoyK> men igjen - den har bare kjørt i drøyt 10 timer, så det kan jo hende ikke alt er gåent :)
<RoyK> er et mye viktig der du ikke har backup av?
<raidghost> Alle sesongene av Sesam Stasjon som var sendt på nrk
<RoyK> det ligger vel på nrk.no?
<raidghost> nopps.
<raidghost> ligger bare 4 episoder der
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> kan sikkert la den kjøre ferdig
<RoyK> så ser du hva du har
<raidghost> Sur lærepenge å ikke gå for raid 6 med en gang
<raidghost> men men .. Skal bli godt å få rutorrent og rtorrent opp å kjøre igjen :P
<raidghost> uten at den klager på "for lite plass til lagre her"
<RoyK> men foreslår at du bare tar ut det som er viktig og legger over på det nye raidet og så utvider det til resten av diskene minus én, som du lar stå som "spare"
<raidghost> tenkte 2 som spare
<RoyK> raidghost: og - fiks deg en konto på crashplan.com eller noe - et sted med masse plass
<RoyK> du trenger ikke to spares - du har jo dobbel paritet
<RoyK> men skader ikke, da
<raidghost> Har vurdert å sette opp cloud sak på maskinen min i oslo
<RoyK> bør kanskje få dytta serveren din inn i munin og zabbix også, så kan du få litt oversikt over hva som skjer der
<RoyK> men husk: raid er *ikke* backup
<raidghost> DET HAR jeg lært :)
<RoyK> plutselig har du et fillete filsystem, eller ei strømforsyning tar kvelden og tar med seg halvparten av diskene dine
<RoyK> eller - eller - det er mye rart som kan gå galt
<raidghost> Var på nippen til å kjøpe meg en QNAS eller Synology sak
<RoyK> og først og fremst - *alltid* raid-6 med mindre det er noen få disker
<RoyK> like mye feil på dem som på vanlig linux mdraid
<RoyK> de bruker bare mdraid de også
<raidghost> Fant ut at strømforsyning ikke liker t-stykke (splitt) for den nekta å boote med alle 11 diskene :p
<RoyK> noen av dem bruker btrfs oppå også - noe som etter min mening ikke er så smart
<RoyK> sikkert bare at du belasta en av utgangene for mye
<RoyK> spre det litt utover
<raidghost> Det var det jeg gjorde
<RoyK> sikkert dårlig splitt, da
<raidghost> å plutselig smakka alle diskene inn
<RoyK> pleier å funke fint - jeg har endel sånt
<RoyK> ah - sånn å forstå
<raidghost> Skal det være en skive med kavihar. Det var slettes ikke verst til frokost å være
<RoyK> ikke kaviar? ;)
<raidghost> kan være jeg bytter ut i5 saken i vserver med i7
<Malinux> hvorfor det?
<raidghost> får se hva forbedringer det eventuelt gir ytelsesmessig til plex og virtuelle maskiner
<RoyK> tviler på at du trenger det
<RoyK> raidghost: vi kan legge inn boksen din i munin og zabbix, så får du se på ytelse over tid - fine grafer og greier :)
<RoyK> i7 er marginalt raskere enn i5 uansett - spørs mer på klokka enn modell
<RoyK> raidghost: så - munin og zabbix? er maskina på statisk ip, forresten, eller virrer den litt rundt?
<raidghost> mulig jeg har røyka sokka mine nå, men har du munin og zabbix kjørende å kan slenge inn min info dit? eller mente du at jeg burde installere det på min egen maskin?
<RoyK> Malinux har en munin kjørende som jeg bruker, jeg har en zabbix-maskin
<RoyK> så installerer du bare agent lokalt og så konfer vi opp
<raidghost> RoyK: Anal Digital FIBER, skulle hatt fast ip men den bytter ikke med mindre noe går veldig galt virke det som
<RoyK> da er det jo bare å konfe om når det bytter
<raidghost> Konfig greia er jeg helt blåst på, Så tøft om du kunne mekka ;)
<RoyK> sleng inn munin-node og zabbix-agent
<RoyK> Malinux: ping?
<raidghost> må bare fortelle meg hvilke port å åpne i den stygge routeren til CD Fiber
<RoyK> munin-node trenger 4949
<RoyK> zabbix-agent 10050
<RoyK> begge tcp
<raidghost> 2 sek
<raidghost> "Hva var passordet til den dingsen igjen da. *lete*
<RoyK> keepassx er fint ;)
<Malinux> RoyK: jau?
<RoyK> https://xkcd.com/1820/ ;)
<raidghost> da er portene åpnet
<RoyK> Malinux: er raidghost inni i denne tmux-en? tenkte han kunne sette opp munin-node og zabbix-agent sjøl, så kan vi bare dytte på litt hvis det er noe feil
<raidghost> Jeg får vel ta å splitte den tmuxen da
<raidghost> så jeg kan skrive der mens den andre jobber
<RoyK> fsck er ferdig
<Malinux> RoyK: aha. vet ikke. jeg er i alle fall i en tmux der inne
<raidghost> Hvordan får jeg vindu ved side nav
<raidghost> i steden for nedenfor?
<RoyK> jeg bare åpna et nytt et - ctrl+a c
<RoyK> ikke noe vits i å ha alt på samma skjerm
<RoyK> kan jo like godt bytte - ctrl+a n eller ctrl+a p
<raidghost> hmm. dette må testes ut
<raidghost> ødelegger ingenting?
<raidghost> Burde funke å lage et lite vindu under
<raidghost> uten at teksten fra det andre forsvinner
<RoyK> lettere å bare bytte mellom vinduene
<RoyK> så får du bedre plass
<raidghost> tror jeg må få gjort noe med driverne på denne laptopen
<RoyK> en ting om gangen :)
<raidghost> For nå har jeg negativfoto look like skjerm
<RoyK> slenge inn munin-node og zabbix-agent?
<raidghost> jeg skal gjøre det nå
<RoyK> har en terminal oppe for det i tmux
<raidghost> hmm. da må jeg finne igjen den. prøvde som du sa å trykke CTRL + a n
<RoyK> vi er vel på den samme
<Malinux> raidghost: kanskje du ikke har screen-shortcuts i tmux, og må trykke ctrl + b n
<RoyK> ah - du er i en tmux i tmux-en :D
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> Malinux: trur han har en tmux på sin og vi er fra en tmux på din
<RoyK> raidghost: funker sikkert greit å splitte den, da
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, kanskje forlate den tmuxen i tmuxen og sånt?
<RoyK> splitt er nok enklest
<RoyK> Malinux: slenger du inn boksen hans i munin?
<raidghost> RoyK: send meg link til den zabb saken når klar da;)
<Malinux> RoyK: ser ut som det er noe mer jeg må gjøre enn å legge han til i munin.conf-en
<Malinux> det har i alle fall ikke dukket noe opp i munin enda
<raidghost> Ill be back, finne noe annet en slobberokk, klær er en fin ting;)
<RoyK> Malinux: tar gjerne 10 min før den dukker opp der
<RoyK> Malinux: prøvde telnet 85.165.237.155 4949 fra apache-serveren din - skrev "list" - lister opp tjenestere osv
<RoyK> Malinux: kommer nok opp etter hvert
<Malinux> RoyK: oki
<RoyK> munin kjører jo som en cron-jobb hvert 5. minutt, så ting tar gjerne litt tid
<Malinux> dukka opp nå
<Malinux> http://malinkb.dyndns.org/munin/erikandre.no/index.html
<RoyK> burde legge inn en ny versjon av check_smart som støtter å ignorere exit status - det er en ute i tåka et sted - bruker den sjøl
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> er det en plug som oppgraderes fra tåka et sted?
<RoyK> Malinux: la inn ny fra git - se /etc/munin/plugin-conf.d/munin-node og /root/src/git/munin
<RoyK> på apache-vm
<raidghost> RoyK: Må en ha brukernavn for å se statsen min hos deg?
<raidghost> RoyK: Skulle ikke tatt en is og kaffe i oslo sentrum i løpet av dagen? ;)
<RoyK> raidghost: zabbix?
<raidghost> Malin må gjerne joine hu og
<raidghost> RoyK: ja, zabbix
 * RoyK er hjemme med vondt bein
<RoyK> bare prøv med bruker guest
<Malinux> får vel ta det når foten er bedre?
<raidghost> likte ikke erroren som kom der
<RoyK> hva slags feilmelding?
<raidghost> Disk I/O is overloaded on home.erikandre.no
<raidghost> Lack of free swap space on home.erikandre.no
<RoyK> helt normalt
<RoyK> du har jo ikke swap, som nevnt
<raidghost> Nei, jeg har plenty med ram
<RoyK> men I/O-lasta er jo høy, siden du driver med en fsck
<RoyK> ja, men du bør ha swap
<RoyK> linux bruker swap
<raidghost> SÃ¥ burde kanskje definert et eller annet sted at den skal bruke minne som swap
<RoyK> så lag ei swapfil på en gig eller noe under /var/swap og legg den til
<raidghost> hvordan skal den se ut? kunne du vist?
<RoyK> men meldinga fra zabbix om swap, er i hvert fall borte
<RoyK> at du har høy disklast, er bare normalt
<raidghost> tmux prating er jo vel så kjekt som irc :P
<RoyK> hehe
<Malinux> litt vanskelig å ikke prate i tastaturet på hverandre, samt holde orden på hvem som prater. Men man "hører" jo litt forskjell i hvordan man ordlegger seg og man kan identifisere folk
<RoyK> funker greit om man er to, men blir litt rart når det blir flere
<Malinux> ja
<raidghost> RoyK: er jo bare å skrive malin: OSV :P
<Malinux> jepp
<raidghost> Hvem var det som navnga nye raidet mitt for nye kvinner
<raidghost> eller nå hva det var?
<RoyK> raidghost: men - på det nye raidet la Malinux og jeg opp lvm, dvs laga en pv på md1, laga ei volumgruppe og et logisk volum - veit ikke om navnet vi valgte er helt ditt førstevalg
<raidghost> :P
<raidghost> lvm på raid, Ja why not;P
<RoyK> ja - det er faktisk veldig praktisk
<RoyK> så kan du begynne med et lite volum og utvide etter hvert
<RoyK> hvis det gamle volumet ditt går til helvete, kan du eventuelt vurdere å sette opp alt på zfs
<RoyK> så sjekksummes alt underveis, du har støtte for kompresjon, lettvektig sådan, men effektiv, og snapshotting og mye annen moro
<raidghost> Er vel egentlig det jeg er redd, at ting er mistet.Men hadde jo blitt happy om det skulle vise seg fortsatt funke;)
<RoyK> litt tyngre/treigere enn mdraid, men det er latterlig mye bedre
<RoyK> ulempa er at du ikke bare kan slenge til en ny disk og utvide, zfs har ikke fleksibiliteten mdraid har
<raidghost> Malinux: hva sier du til is og kaffe i byen idag?
<RoyK> så du må veie for og imot
<RoyK> i tillegg misliker zfs å bli mer enn 80% full
<RoyK> da begynner ting å gå treigt
<raidghost> Utakknemmmelige zfs
<raidghost> :P
<RoyK> det er bare forskjellige systemer som leverer forskjellige ting
<RoyK> mdraid er enkelt, simpelt nesten, og funker raskt og fint, men kn ikke oppdage korrupsjon som ikke meldes fra diskene f.eks.
<RoyK> zfs kan det - og zfs støtter snapshotting jevnlig
<RoyK> koster litt, da, cirka 1GB minne per 10000 snapshots
<RoyK> :D
<RoyK> men greia med snapshotting er at det blir jo en slags online-backup
<RoyK> igjen, skaff deg konto på crashplan.com med en gang
<RoyK> du vil ha offsite-backup
<RoyK> virkelig
<RoyK> et kan det jo hende Mathsterk klarer å rote seg til å få opp teiproboten sin etter hvert ;)
<Mathsterk> og mer teip til den
<raidghost> Screenen køddet seg
<RoyK> det er nok det viktigste - mer teip til folket!
<raidghost> når screen -R freenode plutselig detacher screen -R efnet
<Malinux> raidghost: jeg er ikke så veldig spontan av meg. Funker dårlig å finne på noe samme dagen
<raidghost> da er det noe galt
<RoyK> raidghost: trudde du brukte tmux ;)
<raidghost> henger igjen gammel avhengighet når det kommer til irssi
<raidghost> irssi og screen har alltid vært elsk. Men tror tmux og irssi er vel så elsk
<RoyK> https://xkcd.com/1782/ <-- se mouseover ;)
<raidghost> hehehehehehehehehehe!!!!
<raidghost> Dagens
<Malinux> :)
<Malinux> den der er fin
<raidghost> Kanskje jeg skal ta med madammen til oslo, være litt PCfri og sosial med hu ;)
<raidghost> Har man månedskort så har man månedskort. Kjekt i grunn. Ingen bil kostnader
<Malinux> ja, er ganske rimelig med månedskort vs bilhold
<raidghost> Greit nok savner volvoen, men sparer jo penger
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> men er uting å kjøre inn til sentrum egentlig
<raidghost> Kanskje jeg tar med rasberryen opp til ammerud, Skulle sett om det var mulig kjøre kodi med 3parts på den.
<raidghost> med mindre du er busy da selvsagt.
<Malinux> er ikke hjemme
<raidghost> Nei, det kunne jeg nesten fatte ut fra cdi hosten,. du er vel hos hu venninna di
<RoyK> lite stress å legge inn openelec på en pi
<raidghost> Har du jobbet noe med owncloud?
<RoyK> litt, men bytta til nextcloud nå
<raidghost> Bedre?
<RoyK> det blei masse bråk blant utviklerne i owncloud og de fleste stakk og forka til nextcloud
<Malinux> finnes openelec tilpasset for rpi
<Malinux> jeg har kjørt openelc på pi
<Malinux> pi 1
<Malinux> ah, lite stress skrev du :p
<RoyK> jeg har satt opp openelec på noen pi-er
<RoyK> funker fint
 * Malinux leste litt stress
<RoyK> ikke "lite" som på svensk, "lite" som på norsk ;)
<RoyK> ikke at det var dét det handla om, men alltids gøy med rare forskjeller på språk som er nært relatert
<Malinux> hehe ja :)
<RoyK> raidghost: men fant du et fint navn på raid/vg/lv eller passa det vi valgte med pornoen din? :D
<raidghost> RoyK: action og komedie og tvserier passer ikke til beskrivelsen porno :P
<RoyK> tenkte på navnet på vg/lv :D
 * RoyK og Malinux flira litt i går kveld
<raidghost> Det vil jeg tro. god stemning
<raidghost> nextcloud og owncloud ser jo prikk lik ut :P
<RoyK> utviklinga går raskere på nextcloud, og det er mer fokus på stabilitet
<RoyK> dvs det er et bleeding-edge-spor, men også et stable-spor
<RoyK> så du kan velge
<RoyK> med owncloud er det mer sånn at utviklinga går sin gang på godt og vondt
<RoyK> er vel grunnen til at blant annet canonical valgte nextcloud
<raidghost> vil ha et produkt som ikke plutselig  stopper opp med patcher
<RoyK> henhence the fork
<RoyK> hence the fork
<raidghost> plutselig tenkte jeg "use the force luke"
<raidghost> Men nei. jeg må komme meg bort fra pcen
<raidghost> Madammen har begynt å gjøre husarbeid. og det føles ikke helt goodt
<RoyK> use the source, luke
<Malinux> RoyK: :p
<raidghost> may the source be with you
<raidghost> Snakkes senere. *poff*
<raidghost> Remember the good old days, when CPU was singular?
<raidghost> Connection to host closed.
<RoyK> raidghost: apropos sesam stasjon - jeg spurte nrk om de hadde resten av episodene, men…
<RoyK> raidghost: Sesam Stasjon er basert på et innkjøpt konsept, og ble i sin tid produsert i samarbeid med The Children's Television Workshop. Vi har dessverre ikke eksklusive rettigheter til serien, men har vært så heldige å få lov til å legge ut fire episoder i en begrenset periode: https://tv.nrk.no/serie/sesam-stasjon
<RoyK> raidghost: ping
<RoyK> raidghost: hm - tenkte litt videre på den serveren din - du har 11 4TB-disker - det er endel - og du skal kjøre diverse VM-er på den, så du trenger litt iops.
<RoyK> raidghost: jeg vil anbefale at du skroter det du har nå og heller setter opp raid 1+0 på zfs, dvs stripa speil, med en spare. Da får du cirka 18TiB netto, noe som burde holde ei stund, og du kan slenge til nye diskpar som speil for å utvide eller bytte ut diskpar med større disker for tilsvarende å utvide
<RoyK> raidghost: det kommer til å gå unna som faen, og det vil bli veldig sikkert
<RoyK> just my 2c
#ubuntu-no 2017-08-11
<Malinux> raidghost: RoyK fsck kjører fortsatt
<RoyK> såpass
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> hm, men rambruken har gått fra 96.4 til 96.3 prosent
<Malinux> eh, nei, tilbake på 96.4 igjen nå :p
<RoyK> raidghost: ding?
<Malinux> han skal spise først
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> takk
<RoyK> skulle visst spise ganske mye...
<RoyK> raidghost: ding
<RoyK> Malinux: la til ny swapfil på ssd-en hans - litt mindre pes mot det nye raidet ;) https://munin.malinux.no/erikandre.no/home.erikandre.no/diskstats_utilization/index.html
<raidghost> RoyK: meg og madammen sovnet vist tidlig igår;)
<RoyK> oki
<raidghost> joda
<raidghost> Kan taste på irc vettu
<RoyK> altså... ext4 egner seg dårlig til store filsystemer, noe som bør være ganske åpenbart når du ser hvor lang tid det tar med fsck på et fillete filsystem
<raidghost> Fillete filsystem.   alltid vært fillete eller bare stygg gammelt? :p
<RoyK> xfs er bedre der  - eneste ulempa med xfs jeg kan komme på, er at det ikke er mulig å krympe et filsystem - det kan du på ext4 - men igjen - det er ikke ofte du trenger det
<RoyK> tja - ødelagt, kanskje - korrumpert som en russisk politiker
<RoyK> zfs er noe helt annet - det erstatter både raid, lvm og filsystem og støtter kompresjon, snapshotting og enkel ssd-caching og mye mer
<RoyK> det er rett og slett en ny greie, tilsvarende btrfs, kanskje, men langt mer stabilt
<RoyK> det jeg snakka med malin om, var at med såpass mange disker og et i hvert fall delvis behov for mye iops (med tanke på vm-lagring), så kunne det være gunstig å sette opp et sett med stripa speil, aka raid-1+0 (noen kaller det også raid10, men det er feil, det er bare speiling og striping)
<RoyK> dvs 5 speil pluss en spare
<RoyK> ulempa med speiling, er jo at halvparten av plassen går med i redundans
<RoyK> men igjen, med stripa speil, kan du fint slenge til et nytt speil og utvide på den måten
<RoyK> med raidz2 (tilsvarende raid6) mister du bare plassen tilsvarende to disker, men en VDEV (dvs et raid eller speil) kan ikke utvides - så har du 10 disker i et RAIDz2 og vil utvide, må du legge til en ny VDEV, dvs et nytt raidsett - eller bytte ut samtlige disker i raidet med noe større
<RoyK> zfs har også sjekksumming av alt av data og metadata, så hvis det skjer noe humbug som ikke harddisken oppdager, så finner zfs det, og gitt nok redundans (noe du som regel har med speil eller raidz2), så fikser den det i bakgrunnen uten å lage noe krøll - logges vel bare på debug-nivå også, siden det anses for å være normalt at det oppstår småfeil
<RoyK> så vidt meg bekjent, er det bare zfs og btrfs som gjør dette, og btrfs er fremdeles såpass ustabilt at jeg ikke på noen måte vil anbefale det
<raidghost> zfs meir sikkert en raid?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> siden det ikke stoler på at harddiskene gir deg korrekte data selv om de sier at de gjør det
<RoyK> søk litt på youtube eller noe, så finner du sikkert en presentasjon
<RoyK> det anbefales også ECC-minne, og noen går så langt som å skrive at det er kritisk. Det er jeg svært uenig i - det er masse meninger der ute... jeg kjører forøvrig uten ECC-minne, og den zfs-greia har vel kjørt i etpar år nå. Det har gått en disk eller to på den tida, og av og til ser jeg det logges at feil har blitt retta, men jeg har ikke mista noe
<RoyK> jeg har satt opp flere maskiner med zfs i størrelsesordenen ~100TiB og det bare virker
<RoyK> så det eneste negative jeg kan tenke meg, er at det er mindre fleksibelt
<RoyK> men igjen, hvis du tror at 18TiB kan holde ei stund, så er det dét du får med 10 disker i stripa speil. I RAIDz2 får du 28,8TiB
<RoyK> evet 25,2TiB i RAIDz3, dvs trippel paritet
<RoyK> men vil ikke anbefale RAIDz3 - det er suppetreigt å skrive til - jeg har bare brukt det på arkiv/backuptarget der plass var viktigere enn ytelse
<raidghost> RoyK: Spørs om jeg går for zfs på nye maskinen min
<RoyK> så - det er alltid tradeoffs - du kan velge mdraid, det funker, det er raskt og fint, fleksibelt, men det sjekksummer ikke, du har ikke noen egentlig god snapshotmulighet, selv om det ligger noe i lvm, ingen kompresjon (selv om det ikke er så viktig hvis det mest er video som lagres, siden det allerede er komprimert)
<RoyK> så er valget mellom stripa speil eller raidz2
<raidghost> Lurt litt på 8 10TB disker
<RoyK> driter du penger? ;)
<raidghost> om jeg DRITER penger=? :P
<RoyK> høres bare litt mye ut å betale for en hjemmeesrver
<RoyK> men - jeg vil uansett anbefale å bruke zfs her i stedet for mdraid
<RoyK> og skal du ha maks iops, ta stripa speil. ellers kan du velge raidz2 - det går nok greit unna det også, spesielt hvis du hiver på en ssd til caching
<RoyK> og du trenger ikke ta en hel en - det holder sikkert med 10 gig eller noe - det er jo begrensa hvor mye det er vits i å cache
<raidghost> 2 sek lese litt det du har skrevet her
<raidghost> hvordan er zfs på fsck kjøring
<raidghost> noe kjappere?
<raidghost> siterte deg " zfs har også sjekksumming av alt av data og metadata, så hvis det skjer noe humbug som ikke harddisken oppdager, så finner  zfs det, og gitt nok redundans (noe du som regel har med speil eller raidz2), så fikser den det i bakgrunnen uten å lage  noe krøll - logges vel bare på debug-nivå også, siden det anses for å være normalt at det oppstår småfeil
<raidghost> Det høres jo Grise Sweet ut
<raidghost> RoyK: var en ting jeg ikke helt forsto. i følge cat /proc/mdstat så mangler jo gamle raidet fortsatt 1 disk
<raidghost> Er det meiningen å kjøre ferdig  fsck og så legge til disk i raid 5et med mdadm ?
<raidghost> -- borte litt (back later)
<RoyK> raidghost: ja, det var det jeg tenkte
<RoyK> Malinux: heh - cirka 3,5 kiops fra sdb på boksen til raidghost - *bittelitt* mer enn raidet klarte å levere ;)
<raidghost> hæ?
<raidghost> å hur vet du hvor mye raidet klare å levere da
<raidghost> Stress å ta buss til europris for så drasse med ørten plastesker hjem
<raidghost> Stable mest mulig under sengen, Storage plass:P
<raidghost> AndyOslo has arrived
<RoyK> aue
<RoyK> aye
<RoyK> ikke aue :)
<RoyK> raidghost: fikk du ordna deg crashplan-konto?
<RoyK> raidghost: dingeling
<RoyK> raidghost: vi har flytta /home bort fra SSD-en din og til det nye raidet for å kunne bruke den plassen på SSD-en til mer swap, for å få opp hastigheten til fsck
<RoyK> raidghost: …og i den sammenhengen måtte vi kaste ut brukere med åpne filer på /home, så du må nok logge inn igjen der :)
<RoyK> raidghost: fsck kjører fremdeles, da, og med litt hell, så kan det jo hende den er ferdig om ei uke eller tre :D
#ubuntu-no 2017-08-12
<RoyK> raidghost: våken?
<Malinux> raidghost: ping :)
<raidghost> Malinux: Pong
<RoyK> heihei
<RoyK> vi har herpa serveren din :D
<raidghost> hæ?
<RoyK> Malinux er fornøyd
<raidghost> Sitere "alt ser jo greit ut"
<RoyK> neida - vi har ikke herpa noe
<raidghost> Hva mentes med det?
<RoyK> men det raidet ditt var fubar
<raidghost> Som i fucked?
<RoyK> fubar som i fucked up beyond all repair
<raidghost> Så ingen sjans å hente ut noe?
<Malinux> nope
<raidghost> Så er det da plan slå sammen alle diskene?
<RoyK> vi satte opp et raidz2 med en spare der
<RoyK> på zfs
<Malinux> sånn
<Malinux> ircesen
#ubuntu-no 2017-08-13
 * RoyK fyller opp raidet til raidghost med skrot
<RoyK> raidghost: sjekk raidet ditt - det fylles opp :D
<RoyK> bre jeg som genererer fylldata for å kjøre en scrub og på den måten sjekke diskene dine
<RoyK>     10,8T scanned out of 19,3T at 908M/s, 2h44m to go
<RoyK> raidghost: her går det unna :)
<RoyK> Malinux: men se på iops https://munin.malinux.no/erikandre.no/home.erikandre.no/index.html <-- drøyt 40
<RoyK> dvs mulig sdc sliter litt
<RoyK> siden den ligger ganske mye under på iops sammenlikna med de andre
<RoyK> raidghost: ding
<Malinux> raidghost: ping
<RoyK> Malinux: han har ikke vært på nett i dag - home ligger jo på zpoolen, så han fyller ikke opp noe - tar bare litt tid å flytte ting etterpå, siden flytting mellom datasett blir som kopiering
<RoyK> men zpoolen ser jo frisk ut, da
<RoyK>     18,1T scanned out of 19,3T at 705M/s, 0h30m to go                                                                               │··············································
<RoyK> så kan sikkert skrote data/tmp når den er ferdig
<Malinux> RoyK ja, skroter nok data/tmp når den er ferdig
#ubuntu-no 2018-08-09
<ninsei> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<searedvandal> Mathsterk, ^
<Mathsterk> eh, ja
